# Are Memberships really value for money



## DRW (Oct 18, 2018)

The other thread on golf memberships got me thinking, are memberships really that great value for money as in price per round.


Whats the maximum amount of rounds you have played on your membership and the least number of times(must be someone who paid for a year but then did not play?) ?


This year is probably the worst for me whilst being a member, just not played much, I have only played 4 times at one of the clubs(works out to over Â£250 a round) and if I have managed 12-15 times at the other I would be surprised, over Â£45 a round (7 day full membership held at both). Think I have probably in my highest year never played 50 times on a membership(mainly as I like to play new/other courses) Hmmm need to think about this more


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2018)

Yes, I think you do need to think about it a bit more. I dropped my 2nd club because I wasn't getting VFM from it, I think some forummers got better value as guests than I did


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2018)

I just wouldn't be able to do it. I'm only able to play once a week, so for a full membership, costing over a grand, I would have to play at my club every single weekend and never play anywhere else to make it even remotely viable. And that would bore me to tears, I want to be able to play different courses.

My club operates at a council-run course, so I only pay Â£100 for a year's membership, but then I still have to pay a green fee each time I play. This is much better for me as we only really want to play our home course about twice a month, and on the other weeks we play friendly knocks at a host of other local courses. (The downside though is that the council is currently running it into the ground, but that's another story.)

I think it's only possible to get true 'value for money' from a full membership if you're in a position where you can play at least twice a week. For those who still work full time, and/or have family commitments, that's very difficult.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 18, 2018)

I couldn't justify that on an ongoing basis. However, over the past few years it has been total value for money for me with regards to price per round at my club. I play Saturday and Sunday most weekends, and Tuesday & Friday evenings as long as the light is good enough. Sometimes only 9 holes, but even then, well over 100 rounds a year, so less than Â£10 per round (9 or 18). I'm perfectly happy with that. 

I have a mate, who's a member at mine, and has probably played 4 times this year at most. He did similar last year, but wants to retain his membership as  the kids are almost ready to let him be.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 18, 2018)

We're not particularly well off for decent courses within half an hour's drive and, when you add in the cost of getting there and the green fee it makes membership very worthwhile.
As we play twice a week we'd be looking at well over Â£2500 a year as nomads.
We pay just short of Â£750 and can play Monday to Friday.
It means we can get out early, be done, have lunch and then have time for some work in the afternoon.
It's just easier......


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 18, 2018)

I pay about Â£1100 a year now, and play every saturday, some sundays and the occaisional weekday or evening. I consider it well worth the money, especially since pay and plays my way are Â£30 and upwards now.
I dont get the "playing the same course is boring" argeument, because I dont find it so.
So very much worth it for me


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 18, 2018)

It certainly depends on what you want from golf. 

A second membership seems a big extravagance unless you are not working and will be playing a lot of golf. 
I have this notion that one day I won't have to work for a living and I will have my main membership in Glasgow and a 2nd membership with a links course down on the coast, where the ground stays dry and frost free.  

Purely on a pay-per-play I'd imagine a lot of golf members don't get full value for money. But obviously there are a lot of additional benefits that joining a golf club gives you.


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 18, 2018)

Definitely value for money for me. Â£15 for 9 holes or Â£20 for 18 holes at my place. I have played in 20 comps so that would be Â£400 straight away, then add in weeks without comps where I have played at least 9 holes, then the evenings I have been down in the summer. Lets say I have played at least another 20 of those but is most likley more. That's another Â£400 ish. 

So about Â£800 and the year isn't over and I play through the winter. Membership for me was Â£200 this year, so was worth while for me. If I didn't have a membership then I most likely wouldn't have played as much as the thought of paying per round just does not appeal.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 18, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I pay about Â£1100 a year now, and play every saturday, some sundays and the occaisional weekday or evening. I consider it well worth the money, especially since pay and plays my way are Â£30 and upwards now.
I dont get the "playing the same course is boring" argeument, because I dont find it so.
So very much worth it for me

Click to expand...

It's not of you find the right course...I can't imagine being a member at some places and "having" to play it week in week out
The main criteria when we were looking for a new club was " could I play this course 2-3 times a week".


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



_I think it's only possible to get true 'value for money' from a full membership if you're in a position where you can play at least twice a week_. For those who still work full time, and/or have family commitments, that's very difficult.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's too much of a generalisation...it depends upon the cost of membership and whether you are able to play all year round or are restricted due to poor ground conditions in winter......my course is playable all year round and if I only played once a week at my home club then my membership would work out at around Â£16 a round. 

I know the OP framed his question around price per round, but VFM in reality is so much more than this....it also needs to encompass things like the social aspects of being a club member, handicapping, club competitions, team competitions against other clubs etc etc.

I couldn't begin to guess at the number of rounds I've played...sometimes during the peak summer months I might play three times a week and this will drop off to every other week at the least frequent during the winter.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

Haven't played much this year (for numerous reasons) so probably not cost effective for me either really ... not quite Â£250 a round though!  

However, there's been plenty of times I've been down the club for a bit of practice, a coffee and a catchup with friends etc.

Sure I could've gone to another range etc (without needing membership) instead but I enjoyed being at and being part of a CLUB - even if I've not used the course. 

Luckily said course is very playable all year round so it should even out a bit - hopefully it does for you too! ðŸ‘

In the past when I've played solely on a heavy parkland course I played a lot in the summer but often felt it just wasn't worth playing in the winter - I'd tended to play out of habit or duty having paid for 12 months membership


----------



## User 99 (Oct 18, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			It certainly depends on what you want from golf.

.
		
Click to expand...


This...

Some folk are social golfers and aren't bothered about handicaps etc others, like myself find non competitive golf a bit bland so being a club member gives me that competition and handicap chasing incentive. I live 3 minutes from my course and through the light nights can be up there 4/5/6 nights a week.


----------



## Curls (Oct 18, 2018)

Most of us on here are incredibly lucky to be able to afford to belong to a club where we can meet like-minded lunatics for competition or fun - and even on occasion both. I've never worked out price per round, it's about much more than that for me.

I guess I'm even more fortunate to feel like I belong to the club, I love the course and get on with so much of the membership there I couldn't imagine leaving (even though there are plenty to choose from closer to home). If you're not in that place I guess you have a decision to make.


----------



## Capella (Oct 18, 2018)

In Germany, the math is pretty easy. An average greenfee is 60 â‚¬. An average membership 1400 â‚¬. So if you play at least 25 times a year, it is worth it. Also, you need a membership somewhere to be eligible to play at most places, since there are almost no public courses. The option for people who do not play much, or who travel around much and therefore cannot or do not want to play the same course all year, is a membership with the VCG (the association of club free golfers) who will then maintain your handicap and legitimate you to play elsewhere. Or a county membership in some godforsaken place you probably never set foot on. Those can be bought for about 200 â‚¬ or less. The VCG is also a bit over 200 â‚¬ a year, if I remember correctly.

I know things are different in Britain, because you have so many options with golf societies, public courses and stuff and much lower greenfees. But memberships also seem to be a bit cheaper and more flexible than in Germany. 

Still, I think being a member somewhere is going to get you to play more, practice more and develop more of a community of other golfers around you.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 18, 2018)

My club is by far the most expensive club in the area, with the exception of Skibo

i play a least once a week and sometimes though summer at least 3 or 4 so even once a week it still works out less the Â£16 round for a UK top 100 links course.
 Its a course you can play everyday and guarantee its slightly different more or less every time so never get bored with it. Its great value.
 I have been a member of 4 clubs at one time and TBH even though 2 of those where not much more than Â£100 i only played them a couple of times each so in the scheme of things there were not.  will be back to two clubs next year as Torvean new course is due to open and the new holes all look great from what i can see. Get to play a fair few other courses as well thought the year as a guest as ive some good friends who are members of other courses.

TBH i can't ever see a time when i wouldn't be a club member


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 18, 2018)

Iâ€™ve played 43 rounds so far at my place. Thatâ€™ll like get to 50. Which is only Â£16 a round. So based purely on vfm itâ€™s been worth it. 

Iâ€™ve also Made a few good mates along the way as well as winning a comp for a few Â£Â£Â£. 

Iâ€™m lucky that the course doesnâ€™t cost too much, and it being on my doorstep means Iâ€™ve prbably played 9 holes 20times too. 

The best bit though is how welcoming the place is to my daughter whoâ€™s started coming out for a few holes with me.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			My club is by far the most expensive club in the area, with the exception of Skibo

Click to expand...

Careful - will get accused of boasting


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			.
The best bit though is how welcoming the place is to my daughter whoâ€™s started coming out for a few holes with me.
		
Click to expand...

 Priceless


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 18, 2018)

I play on average 3 times a week, 12 months a year. Knocking off a bit for holidays and bad weather, I reckon it works out about 120 rounds a year, which would be just over a fiver a round. great value for money.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 18, 2018)

On full costs. Nope, I don't think they do, unless you drag yourself to every comp and roll up. In my case, the costs were Â£500 when I joined. 8 years later they are now Â£750. My wages haven't gone up that much. Add in fuel and travelling. Nope. 

In my opinion golf clubs are going to have to have a good look at how they are pricing things and how they can control who is using their facilities. Struggling with that last bit? Well, who knows a course where it would be a doddle to just walk on without anyone knowing. This should have been addressed when clubs were awash with money. Too late now, as most would argue that it is now cost prohibitive.


----------



## Dando (Oct 18, 2018)

one of the reasons I haven't joined a club is because I don't think I'll get value for money as I don't want to feel that I have to play every weekend to justify the costs.

a good friend of mine has been a member at The London Club for about 5 years and when I saw him in the summer he said he's only played there about 4 times! so far he's paid out about Â£10K in fees including the joining fee.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 18, 2018)

Not till recently, I've left two clubs in order to lower cost as I'm lucky if I play one course 15 times in a year with work and family. Now on a cheap points base scheme which is better value per round, but restrictions and no sign up sheets for comps make it much harder to get a random game when you're only there once a month as you just don't have the same network of people.

Look forward to the days when I can crank it back up and be a full part of the club, although I do also like playing lots of different courses with friends and colleagues I've met over the years.


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 18, 2018)

For me, memberships are a total rip off.
2 years ago I played 76 courses for probably less than what it would have cost to join just one course.
I'm up to 47 this year. Hope to play #48 this afternoon.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 18, 2018)

Mine is full value.
Not sure how they can be classed as 'rip off' - you know how much it'll cost from the outset, and as a grown adult presumably have a pretty good idea what your golfing habits and preferences are.


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 18, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			For me, memberships are a total rip off.
2 years ago I played 76 courses for probably less than what it would have cost to join just one course.
I'm up to 47 this year. Hope to play #48 this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say it is a rip off, its more that its all relative to what your income is and the cost of said membership and your spending habits. There's no way I could have played 48 different courses for what it would have cost to join my club, but maybe you could for the cost of what it is for membership down south.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 18, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			For me, memberships are a total rip off.
.
		
Click to expand...

If they are non member owned clubs then dependant on price you may be right but member owned clubs have no vested interest in "ripping off" their members, golf clubs are very expensive to run.


----------



## DRW (Oct 18, 2018)

Dando said:



			a good friend of mine has been a member at The London Club for about 5 years and when I saw him in the summer he said he's only played there about 4 times! so far he's paid out about Â£10K in fees including the joining fee.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, that makes one of the country memberships I have seem better value for money. Not sure I have played it in this subscription year.

I knew the costs when I paid up, so do not have any issues with the clubs, its my fault, just got me thinking about value for money. The courses that I am going to continue with are great and the clubs are brilliant, going to drop one that just doesn't work for us but certainly not complaining about any other aspect apart from myself not using it.

Haven't played a lot this year due to work, house/garden and other family commitments, not how I saw the year panning out at the beginning, was going to play more this year. Doh  Next year it will be different VFM will be mine!

Sure their must be some on here that have played over 100 rounds and get amazing value for money and certainly interesting reading how some people look at memberships, so far a good range of outlooks.


----------



## DRW (Oct 18, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			2 years ago I played 76 courses for probably less than what it would have cost to join just one course.
I'm up to 47 this year. Hope to play #48 this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Impressive you could play 76(or even 50) times at less than a membership cost ? How much are your rounds of golf ?


----------



## Junior (Oct 18, 2018)

Mine is.  I love the club I play at.   Nice course, great members and always lots going on in terms of roll ups etc.   I'm lucky I live close ..... i often nip down for an hour or so either chipping, or to play a loop of 6 or 9 holes.  Impossible for me to count how many times i've played this Summer.

I guess its just what your looking for out of a golf club membership that counts.  For me being a nomad wouldn't work , for others it would.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 18, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			For me, memberships are a total rip off.
2 years ago I played 76 courses for probably less than what it would have cost to join just one course.
I'm up to 47 this year. Hope to play #48 this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

that a bit of a generalizations isn't it?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			For me, memberships are a total rip off.
2 years ago I played 76 courses for probably less than what it would have cost to join just one course.
I'm up to 47 this year. Hope to play #48 this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting way to look at it. How much have you spent on fuel and wear & tear on your car travelling to 124 different courses?


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 18, 2018)

That's the reason I gave up my membership. 1st year I got value for money even though I guess I would have ended up paying more per round than a guest and my 2nd year I gave up as it was costing me Â£75 a round due to the amount I was playing.

If you can commit the time, use the facilities and make it work for you then I think you can get fantastic value for money but unless you play maybe 3 times a month then you have to decide if it is worth it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 18, 2018)

Dando said:



			a good friend of mine has been a member at The London Club for about 5 years and when I saw him in the summer he said he's only played there about 4 times! so far he's paid out about Â£10K in fees including the joining fee.
		
Click to expand...

Is this a personal payment or does his company pay it/he puts it through his books? I know quite a few people that have similar memberships at similar clubs and use the membership more as a way of offsetting agianst tax and as a business tool.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Interesting way to look at it. How much have you spent on fuel and wear & tear on your car travelling to 124 different courses?
		
Click to expand...

Also, assuming a membership of Â£1500 ( pretty steep in most parts)  you're looking at Â£20 green fee for your 76 rounds. 
A more realistic Â£1000 equates to 13 a round...not much worth playing around here for that...even with 2 fore 1/ offers....


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 18, 2018)

i think its also forgotten being a club Members isn't just a course to some.
we also get;

a Handicap
Competitions
Practice facilities
Bar and Restaurant
to name just a few


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			For me, memberships are a total rip off.
2 years ago I played 76 courses for probably less than what it would have cost to join just one course.
I'm up to 47 this year. Hope to play #48 this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...


Not sure I'd often want to play courses where green fees cost less than 1/76 of a decent membership


----------



## GB72 (Oct 18, 2018)

Looking at it objectively, my membership is not value for money. I get to play once, maybe twice a week but not every week, maybe a few 9 hole rounds after work in the summer. Add to that the fact that the golf club is not my life, I play golf, I have a coffee or 2 after with my playing partners then head home and that is it and there is no added value in the social side either. 

Why I do pay the membership is to be able to play whenever I like on a not overly crowded course. Tried other options but tee booking, weekend pay and players and societies etc means that I do not get the same enjoyment out of what golf I play and so the membership, whilst not strictly financial value, is worth it.


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 18, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			On full costs. Nope, I don't think they do, unless you drag yourself to every comp and roll up. In my case, the costs were Â£500 when I joined. 8 years later they are now Â£750. My wages haven't gone up that much. Add in fuel and travelling. Nope.

In my opinion golf clubs are going to have to have a good look at how they are pricing things and how they can control who is using their facilities. Struggling with that last bit? Well, who knows a course where it would be a doddle to just walk on without anyone knowing. This should have been addressed when clubs were awash with money. Too late now, as most would argue that it is now cost prohibitive.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is largely true. In past decades, Golf was a popular sport and most clubs had long waiting lists and hefty joining fees. There were also a lot of new courses being built well into the 1990s. Now waiting lists and joining fees are largely abolished and golf course development is limited to exclusive playgrounds for the rich. 

Playing golf is very much a habit and it is easy to get out of that habit and hard for many people of working age to get back into it. Door to door it is pretty much a 5 hour commitment. 

I get the whole flexible membership option and that seems to be getting more popular, especially in the South East. But in my opinion Golf Clubs as a whole should be seeking to encourage more golf participation. This would benefit all clubs and businesses involved in golf. 

* Loss leader coaching or introductory sessions to people of all ages could potentially solve a lot of problems for golf clubs and maybe even get the game growing again. There is huge potential to get more younger people and woman into the game. 
* Put together used sets of clubs for low cost hire and emphasise that you don't need to go and spend thousands on equipment. 
* No need for a dress code. 
* 9 or 12  hole tournaments as an option. Golf simply takes too long for people and it would be a big encouragement to people if they could still play a proper game in 2 or 3 hours. 
* Make it clear to the membership that if the club had x no. of members, the fees would reduce. 

Most of these are an investment, but so is giving someone 6 months free membership, or waiving the joining fee that all your other members have paid. There's loads of things clubs could do and some that will suit certain clubs and locations better than others.

Imagine if your club, instead of looking to offload land and cling to existence was in a position to purchase more land and extend the course or build another 9 or 18 hole course to cope with their burgeoning membership and avoid re-introducing waiting lists.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 18, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			For me, memberships are a total rip off.
2 years ago I played 76 courses for probably less than what it would have cost to join just one course.
I'm up to 47 this year. Hope to play #48 this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Is that factoring in travel expenses/fuel also?

I see the attraction of playing different courses all the time, but are you comparing apples with apples, as if you have spent say Â£1000 on fuel also, it changes the comparison , at least financially.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 18, 2018)

This is my first year playing Golf.
I joined my first club in Jan 18.
Ignoring my joining fee, the subs are just over Â£2000.

is it value for money - 110% yes.
I will end up paying less than Â£15 a round.
I have played a load of away courses in club events for no green fee.
I have a free driving range and short game area
An on site shop were a professional bloke and two assistants give help, advice and lessons
A bar, restaurant,social club etc
Free showers
A county card
A handicap
A huge amount of new friends

etc etc etc


----------



## fowlero (Oct 18, 2018)

I get reasonable value for money as I play at a links course in Ayrshire Â£980 fees and I can play all year round (only really play on Sat pretty much most weeks or the odd midweek tie during the summer) 35 - 40mins drive from the house.

I also play at a municipal course in Glasgow near my house Â£30 membership of the club and Â£180 for a season ticket. that's where I play during the week after work as well.  

A few of the guys there have the right Idea they pay the Â£210 all in for the municipal (it's a Sunday morning club) and they play open days all over the country on a Saturday and some Sundays, playing a competitive round on some nice courses for Â£12-Â£15 on some courses that charge well over Â£100 for a green fee.  If I wasn't already a loyal member at my Saturday club I would be doing exactly the same as the guys, I only go to some open days with them, when the Saturday course is closed for certain pre entry competitions etc. but they get great value and regularly play medal rounds on loads of other courses.


----------



## IanM (Oct 18, 2018)

Heck, some of the retired blokes at my club pay the equiv of <Â£20 a week and play at least 4 times a week.........and some play more.   Â£4 or Â£5 a round isnt bad then is it?


----------



## Dando (Oct 18, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Is this a personal payment or does his company pay it/he puts it through his books? I know quite a few people that have similar memberships at similar clubs and use the membership more as a way of offsetting agianst tax and as a business tool.
		
Click to expand...

he pays it himself


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 18, 2018)

Dando said:



			he pays it himself
		
Click to expand...

Fare enough


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 18, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Is this a personal payment or does his company pay it/he puts it through his books? I know quite a few people that have similar memberships at similar clubs and use the membership more as a way of offsetting agianst tax and as a business tool.
		
Click to expand...

Just a side point, I never quite get these comments and you also see it regularly with people or companies making donations when they're vilified as it's suggested it's all a tax benefit. Even if they've put it through the books, and assuming they can take a tax deduction (which isn't necessarily the case) then they've given up a 100% of that money in order to save 40% at best. The individual is worse off than if they just paid tax unless they are using it and therefore get a discount on something they value (again subject to it being tax deductible but that's very unlikely).


----------



## ronkerr (Oct 18, 2018)

YES!!! (If you play enough)

Membership for me is Â£535/year.
I have played 37 qualifying competitions so far this year.
8 matchplay ties.
Will play around 20x over winter in winter league (usually full course, not winter greens, no mats).
I live by the course and have played around 60 additional practice rounds of 6-18 holes so far this year.
My 3 children get free membership and have each played 20+ 6-18 hole rounds.
I use the free practice chipping area/bunker/putting green around 2x/week.
I estimate the cost of all of that on a pay and play basis (full adult green fee is Â£35) to be well over Â£5000 so although I have obviously played loads I could drop to a 10th of my current frequency of play and still break even.

The value is so good I felt I should give something back and joined the committee....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 18, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Just a side point, I never quite get these comments and you also see it regularly with people or companies making donations when they're vilified as it's suggested it's all a tax benefit. Even if they've put it through the books, and assuming they can take a tax deduction (which isn't necessarily the case) then they've given up a 100% of that money in order to save 40% at best. The individual is worse off than if they just paid tax unless they are using it and therefore get a discount on something they value (again subject to it being tax deductible but that's very unlikely).
		
Click to expand...

Think it has something to do with "entertaining" and "advertising" allowances for companies. I think its a case of the monies efferctively being there, and if its not used its lost. I'm sure one of our more esteemed self employed or business members will enlighten and correct me where needed


----------



## IanM (Oct 18, 2018)

No idea, but I am ringing my accountant in the morning!


----------



## KenL (Oct 18, 2018)

My club is no.32 in Scotland according to one popular website.  Although for me it rates far higher than some above it.  The condition it is in is improving all the time.

It costs ~Â£700 per year.  I play at least 100 rounds per year (must count them next year!) so amazing value for me.

Summer visitor fee is Â£105 for one round at the weekend.


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 18, 2018)

In reality, the fact that this thread even exists and that some people who are keen enough golfers to post on a Golf forum are saying 'No, I'm not a member' or 'No, but I can just about make my peace with it' is a big problem.


----------



## DCB (Oct 18, 2018)

Interesting thread. I was a member at the same club for 28 years before I had to stop playing. Some years I played every comp on the fixture card, other years I struggled to play more than half of them. It was never a case of cost/round. Being a member was way more than that. I only hold House/Social membership now and really miss the playing side of things. If I could manage 18 holes nowadays I'd still be paying for my membership. Membership is way more than cost/round IMO.


----------



## Dasit (Oct 18, 2018)

Is it value?

I paid Â£1200 and play 2 or 3 times a week, so maybe 120 rounds in the year, so Â£10 per round. Green fee is Â£40 if you have a 4 ball


Add in all the other benefits of being part of a club, i love competitions and we have maybe 30 a year. Matchplay events. A few swindles a week so always a game if you want to play.

Then add in the 10+ reciprocals we have, can play for free at some great courses local to us.

Practice facilities and cheap bar are nice plus too.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2018)

There is another course near me that does a Â£500 'lifestyle' membership. For that you don't get unlimited rounds, but you get tokens so you can play a certain number of times until they're used up. I thought it was a decent deal, but the deal-breaker for me was that you can only enter the monthly medals and Stablefords - not the major comps. Would feel like you were missing out on quite a bit there I think. Still, it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 18, 2018)

For me one I thing value is having a CONGU handicap which a player can only get if they are a a member of an affiliated club.

This enables me to play lots of other courses at a relatively cheap cost by entering their opens.

Being a member gets me courtesyof the course at about 15 other courses.

Plus the opprtunity to play another 15 for  free in matches.

Our single visitor fee is Â£40 and our 7 day membership fee is Â£845 so the break even point is approx. 21 rounds a year. Plus you cannot get a round on a Saturday unless you play with a member as their guest.

The longest period I have gone with out playing was about 10 -11 months (due to injury).


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 18, 2018)

I play every week and with membership just shy of Â£2k, I still think itâ€™s worth it to play at a top 100 course in the South East.  If lâ€™m not playing my course Iâ€™m getting a good deal in a club match Â£25 to play Liphook, West Hill, Hindhead with dinner included.  Iâ€™ve also played Hankley Common and Parkstone for free on reciprocals.

Then there are all the other benefits like practice facilities, handicap, competitions, member base.  I can use the club for meetings, dinners, etc.. Plus itâ€™s a 5 minute drive there and a 40 min stagger home.


----------



## shortgame (Oct 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			There is another course near me that does a Â£500 'lifestyle' membership. For that you don't get unlimited rounds, but you get tokens so you can play a certain number of times until they're used up. I thought it was a decent deal, but the deal-breaker for me was that you can only enter the monthly medals and Stablefords - not the major comps. Would feel like you were missing out on quite a bit there I think. Still, it's a step in the right direction.
		
Click to expand...

2nd class membership...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2018)

Membership for me is superb value - itâ€™s not just the cost but itâ€™s the regular roll ups and friends you make , add in the HC etc plus itâ€™s just up the road and no tee booking so can just turn up and have a round .


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 18, 2018)

Wouldnâ€™t be worth it for me. 
With work & family I play once a week in summer at most. 
And not as much in winter. 

Plenty of time for more golf when my lad gets older.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			This is my first year playing Golf.
I joined my first club in Jan 18.
Ignoring my joining fee, the subs are just over Â£2000.

is it value for money - 110% yes.
I will end up paying less than Â£15 a round.
I have played a load of away courses in club events for no green fee.
I have a free driving range and short game area
An on site shop were a professional bloke and two assistants give help, advice and lessons
A bar, restaurant,social club etc
Free showers
A county card
A handicap
A huge amount of new friends

etc etc etc
		
Click to expand...

This sums it up perfectly, just missing the fact that you've got somewhere to put your name on the wall...


----------



## User 99 (Oct 18, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			For me one I thing value is having a CONGU handicap
		
Click to expand...

That's it for me, I just couldn't "_play for fun_" maybe when I'm much older and struggle with length but for now, it's all about trying to play to or better than my handicap.


----------



## Parmo (Oct 18, 2018)

I wonder if clubs introduced a membership based on say 20 rounds per annum at such a price, make it slightly cheaper than usual GF.  I have other sports and a life outside work not mentioning work as well so playing 2-3 times a week is not an option.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2018)

My fees are quite steep but on par with our comparable local neighbours. I do feel I get value for money given the amount of golf I play per year. Add in the use of the facilities as well and I'm happy. Add in the fact the greens and the course in general are getting better year on year and it's still a no brainer. Of course if the quality dropped significantly or there were some other issue that cropped up and I'd have to rethink.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 18, 2018)

I am a member of 4 clubs which gives me access to 6 courses and the cheapest is Â£450 and the most expensive was Â£3000.00 plus a Â£1000.00 joining fee taking my yearly cost to just under Â£6500.00 Is it value for money ?

Maybe not but I am not complaining


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 18, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			This is my first year playing Golf.
I joined my first club in Jan 18.
Ignoring my joining fee, the subs are just over Â£2000.

is it value for money - 110% yes.
I will end up paying less than Â£15 a round.
I have played a load of away courses in club events for no green fee.
I have a free driving range and short game area
An on site shop were a professional bloke and two assistants give help, advice and lessons
A bar, restaurant,social club etc
Free showers
A county card
A handicap
A huge amount of new friends

etc etc etc
		
Click to expand...

133 rounds of golf !!!!!!!! In one year!!!!? You must be knackered !!!!!!


----------



## User 99 (Oct 18, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			133 rounds of golf !!!!!!!! In one year!!!!? You must be knackered !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Every Sat/Sun will give you 100 for starters and that's not counting during the week come summer.

I've played 2 full rounds and 2 x 9 holes since Monday.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 18, 2018)

RandG said:



			Every Sat/Sun will give you 100 for starters and that's not counting during the week come summer.

I've played 2 full rounds and 2 x 9 holes since Monday.
		
Click to expand...

Not this year you've not. Most courses were shut for the best part of 3 months, due to snow and flooding. So then it's 4 times a week in the remaining weeks available!!!!!


----------



## xreyuk (Oct 18, 2018)

I figured out I needed to play 40 rounds to come out at Â£20 per round (I'm on an under 30s membership so slightly cheaper). 

I'll play two rounds a week (split into two 9s and an 18), sometimes two 18s and a 9 in the summer, and then try for once a week in the winter, but also use the practice facilites

So for me, yes, value for money. Even at only 20 rounds a year, that's Â£40 per round to play a course that's usually Â£60-65 per round, and I'll definitely play 20.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 18, 2018)

I was using that figure as an example but can assure you my course wasn't shut for 3 months,  again 133 games does sound like a lot but there is me, come the weekend I will have played 4 x 18 and 2 x 9 in a 7 day period, soon racks up.


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 18, 2018)

I've just taken up an offer at a local one for Â£200 until the end of March. Figured that I'd been paying Â£20 GF per round so if this turns out to be cost effective over winter then a full membership can be looked at next year (around Â£550 I believe as I'm 25). 

Regular playing partner has also just moved so being able to meet new playing partners was also a consideration.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 19, 2018)

Nearest local public courses to me charge around Â£35 for a weekend round, Â£15 - 20 for 9 holes/twilight green fees.  On that basis, 40 weekend rounds and 20 9 holes/twiight rounds per year is my break even figure purely on green fees, without considering all the other factors that membership gets me.  I comfortably manage that so it's a no brainer for me.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			133 rounds of golf !!!!!!!! In one year!!!!? You must be knackered !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not at all - got the bug.
Play 2 to 4 times a week


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm a member of two clubs and have "only" played 150 rounds so far this year which is down on the previous 10 years.  Normally 200+ is average for a full year for me as I play most mornings in the summer before work.    So I guess I get value for money.

Mrs Shark is quite happy about it too


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I'm a member of two clubs and have "only" played 150 rounds so far this year which is down on the previous 10 years.  Normally 200+ is average for a full year for me as I play most mornings in the summer before work.    So I guess I get value for money.

Mrs Shark is quite happy about it too  

Click to expand...

Christ, what time do you start work??

P.S. Did anyone notice Golf Monthly turned this thread into an article on their site?


----------



## Lazkir (Oct 19, 2018)

To me it's not just about an actual round of golf. It's also the opportunity to get away from it all and to spend time with friends who feel the same.
The hour or so in the clubhouse after a round is almost as important as the time spent on the course. That's not counting all the extra curricular activities that go on at the club.
Then there's the fact that it's pretty much the only time and place where I can play 'proper' golf under competition conditions, that alone is worth a lot in my opinion.

So if I were to measure it by how many rounds I've played, then it's probably not great value.  But as I count all the extras that come with being a member of a golf club then yes, definitely!


----------



## Junior (Oct 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Christ, what time do you start work??

P.S. Did anyone notice Golf Monthly turned this thread into an article on their site? 

Click to expand...

Better this than the sock one


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 19, 2018)

DRW said:



			Impressive you could play 76(or even 50) times at less than a membership cost ? How much are your rounds of golf ?
		
Click to expand...

Played Cannock Park yesterday (#48 this year). It is an 18 hole council run parkland course with good drainage and cost Â£9.50 for a twilight round after 2pm. I can pay as little as Â£4.50 for a 9 hole course and I never pay more than Â£15 for an 18.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 19, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			Played Cannock Park yesterday (#48 this year). It is an 18 hole council run parkland course with good drainage and cost Â£9.50 for a twilight round after 2pm. I can pay as little as Â£4.50 for a 9 hole course and I never pay more than Â£15 for an 18.
		
Click to expand...

I'm about to pay Â£341 for a 2nd membership.  Open all year round, full tees and greens all winter, qualifiers all winter etc.

I'd say that's pretty good value for money - at your 76 round figure, that would work out at Â£4.49 per 18 holes...


----------



## shortgame (Oct 19, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			Played Cannock Park yesterday (#48 this year). It is an 18 hole council run parkland course with good drainage and cost Â£9.50 for a twilight round after 2pm. I can pay as little as Â£4.50 for a 9 hole course and I never pay more than Â£15 for an 18.
		
Click to expand...

Used to play there years ago.  Enjoyable knock.  Apart from the little scrotes knocking balls on the blind tee shots and selling them back later ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Val (Oct 19, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			I am a member of 4 clubs which gives me access to 6 courses and the cheapest is Â£450 and the most expensive was Â£3000.00 plus a Â£1000.00 joining fee taking my yearly cost to just under Â£6500.00 Is it value for money ?

Maybe not but I am not complaining
		
Click to expand...

Thats just lose change anyway.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 19, 2018)

Membership value in price per round?  At my place given the number of full rounds I play probably not.  But membership of a golf club is for me much more than a simple transactional price/round affair.

Can't see me ever not being a member of a golf club - just part of what I am and what I do.


----------



## AMcC (Oct 19, 2018)

Not sure how many games I have at my club but think membership in general is very beneficial for me.  I stay 5 minutes away and can pop down for a few holes at night.  The course is never busy and can pretty much always just walk on.  There is also a large grass practice tee with the range over 300yds long with free balls. So when that is added in to the cost per round Inthink it is a great deal. While same may think our membership is expensive overall I think the whole package makes it very attractive and I am delighted to be a member here


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 19, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			I've just taken up an offer at a local one for Â£200 until the end of March. Figured that I'd been paying Â£20 GF per round so if this turns out to be cost effective over winter then a full membership can be looked at next year (around Â£550 I believe as I'm 25).

Regular playing partner has also just moved so being able to meet new playing partners was also a consideration.
		
Click to expand...

Whereabouts have you joined?


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 19, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Whereabouts have you joined?
		
Click to expand...

North Manchester. Seems like a really good deal ðŸ‘


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 20, 2018)

I've never really looked at dividing the number of rounds into the subs to work out VFM. Never saw the point in doing it that way. For me, a decent course, plenty of comps and a good craic, and if I can afford the subs I'll pay up. Not bothered if its 30 rounds or 200 rounds.

Lowest number of rounds in a year, about 20 a few years back when work got in the way too much. Enjoyed the golf I played, and coughed up for the following year quite happily.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 20, 2018)

My thoughts on this topic are if you need to question value for money for your membership then you are either at the wrong club or you simply don't get the benefit or value out of your current club.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I've never really looked at dividing the number of rounds into the subs to work out VFM. Never saw the point in doing it that way. For me, a decent course, plenty of comps and a good craic, and if I can afford the subs I'll pay up. Not bothered if its 30 rounds or 200 rounds.

Lowest number of rounds in a year, about 20 a few years back when work got in the way too much. Enjoyed the golf I played, and coughed up for the following year quite happily.
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree with the sentiment Brian, I only point out the numbers to explain/justify it to those who aren't sure (like management... ).


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 20, 2018)

I am scratching me head wondering why someone would want to join two clubs. Financially wouldn't it be better to join one and pay and play the other as a guests with your pals at second club.

For me deffo VFM


----------



## Wolf (Oct 20, 2018)

For me I haven't played in years regularly as I couldn't justify VFM of being a member because of having 6 kids and being in the forces I was either away on active service or  just wanted to spend  time with the kids when I wasn't away and thought of spending hours at the club  made me feel guilty. Actually when I think about it money wasn't the concern it was actually that golf was just to time consuming.

Now we're in process of moving, I have the bug for the game again,  have time to commit to playing and can start getting kids into playing, I can nip in after work on way home, play a game at the weekend and get involved socially, for me the social aspect of a club is as big a part as the quality of the course. I'd hate to play somewhere that the course is stunning but facilities and social side is sterile. I want to be able to attend functions, meet people, have a chat, feel like I can take my family there for a dinner or to an event that for me adds more to VFM than simply how many rounds I play.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 20, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I am scratching me head wondering why someone would want to join two clubs. Financially wouldn't it be better to join one and pay and play the other as a guests with your pals at second club.

For me deffo VFM
		
Click to expand...

To play comps at both.


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 20, 2018)

ger147 said:



			I'm about to pay Â£341 for a 2nd membership.  Open all year round, full tees and greens all winter, qualifiers all winter etc.
		
Click to expand...

Is that Palacerigg, Cumbernauld? Played there once. Saw the wolves in the adjacent country park, but may not be there now.

Point I'm making is that for the price of a single membership I can play x number of different courses in my area (West Midlands and a bit beyond) by going off peak.
I can't think of another part of the country where I might be able to do this. There are still weekly tickets to play several courses in Scotland. The one I particularly remember was the Moray Golf Ticket. 11 courses originally cost Â£12.50 in total (about 1985) and it included play over Old Lossiemouth, Forres, Strathlene, Buckpool, Spey Bay, Garmouth and Kingston, Hopeman, Keith, and Cullen. Just over a pound a round. Not these days!


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 20, 2018)

I play enough so that it works out as an ok deal. I donâ€™t like being tied down to one club though, and I do feel like I have to play when I get the chance. I canâ€™t today and with the good weather, it feels almost like Iâ€™m wasting money 

I think Iâ€™ll have to reconsider though at the end of next year. Â£900 is a lot of money to me. 

Comps and the fun that goes with other members would be the biggest thing Iâ€™d miss.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 20, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			Is that Palacerigg, Cumbernauld? Played there once. Saw the wolves in the adjacent country park, but may not be there now.

Point I'm making is that for the price of a single membership I can play x number of different courses in my area (West Midlands and a bit beyond) by going off peak.
I can't think of another part of the country where I might be able to do this. There are still weekly tickets to play several courses in Scotland. The one I particularly remember was the Moray Golf Ticket. 11 courses originally cost Â£12.50 in total (about 1985) and it included play over Old Lossiemouth, Forres, Strathlene, Buckpool, Spey Bay, Garmouth and Kingston, Hopeman, Keith, and Cullen. Just over a pound a round. Not these days!
		
Click to expand...

Freedom of choice. It really is a wonderful thing. What ticks boxes for you doesn't necessarily tick boxes for other golfers.


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 20, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			This is my first year playing Golf.
I joined my first club in Jan 18.
Ignoring my joining fee, the subs are just over Â£2000.

is it value for money - 110% yes.
I will end up paying less than Â£15 a round.
I have played a load of away courses in club events for no green fee.
I have a free driving range and short game area
		
Click to expand...

Free driving range?! Thatâ€™s awesome! I would happily pay more for my membership if if included the range as I know I would be hitting 500 balls a week on there 

Where are you a member, if you donâ€™t mind me asking?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 20, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			Is that Palacerigg, Cumbernauld? Played there once. Saw the wolves in the adjacent country park, but may not be there now.

Point I'm making is that for the price of a single membership I can play x number of different courses in my area (West Midlands and a bit beyond) by going off peak.
I can't think of another part of the country where I might be able to do this. There are still weekly tickets to play several courses in Scotland. The one I particularly remember was the Moray Golf Ticket. 11 courses originally cost Â£12.50 in total (about 1985) and it included play over Old Lossiemouth, Forres, Strathlene, Buckpool, Spey Bay, Garmouth and Kingston, Hopeman, Keith, and Cullen. Just over a pound a round. Not these days!
		
Click to expand...

they still do the ticket, but i don't think it ever got you a free round on those courses, its a discount off the green fee, we at least it is now.


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 20, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I am scratching me head wondering why someone would want to join two clubs. Financially wouldn't it be better to join one and pay and play the other as a guests with your pals at second club.

For me deffo VFM
		
Click to expand...


Donâ€™t scratch to much Tashy you might hurt yourself, why shouldnâ€™t people joint 2 clubs ?

Itâ€™s their choice is it not ?


----------



## HankMarvin (Oct 20, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			Is that Palacerigg, Cumbernauld? Played there once. Saw the wolves in the adjacent country park, but may not be there now.

Palacerigg you having a laugh 

Yep you must be.........

I would take a stab at Scotscraig as he will get winter golf there but not sure they do counting comps over the winter.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ger147 (Oct 20, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			Is that Palacerigg, Cumbernauld? Played there once. Saw the wolves in the adjacent country park, but may not be there now.

Point I'm making is that for the price of a single membership I can play x number of different courses in my area (West Midlands and a bit beyond) by going off peak.
I can't think of another part of the country where I might be able to do this. There are still weekly tickets to play several courses in Scotland. The one I particularly remember was the Moray Golf Ticket. 11 courses originally cost Â£12.50 in total (about 1985) and it included play over Old Lossiemouth, Forres, Strathlene, Buckpool, Spey Bay, Garmouth and Kingston, Hopeman, Keith, and Cullen. Just over a pound a round. Not these days!
		
Click to expand...

No it's not Palacerigg, it's Eyemouth GC.

And I'm not sure I would play golf regularly at all if I wasn't playing in medals, maintaining a handicap etc. Open comps on very good courses are also very cheap at peak times but only available if you have an official handicap i.e. are a member of a club.

My point is memberships are NOT a rip off IMHO.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2018)

I think value for money comes down to more than how many times you play per year to work out the cost per round. It's about the condition of the course, the facilities, the service and the other members. It's something that has so many variables and not sure some of them are actually quantifiable. It's more of a feeling or vibe sometimes. I've been to clubs that have a great course, decent facilities but the service and the atmosphere around the place didn't feel warm and friendly. Again not something you could put a finger on but that nagging doubt that I wouldn't enjoy all aspects of being a member


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 20, 2018)

ger147 said:



			To play comps at both.
		
Click to expand...

I get that, but it's a lot of brass to play a few comps..


----------



## Val (Oct 20, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I am scratching me head wondering why someone would want to join two clubs. Financially wouldn't it be better to join one and pay and play the other as a guests with your pals at second club.

For me deffo VFM
		
Click to expand...

I'm a member at 2 clubs and they are over 200 miles apart. That's my reasoning


----------



## User 99 (Oct 20, 2018)

It's a strange concept to suggest club membership is a rip off due to not playing enough golf, it's not like it's the golf clubs fault.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 21, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I get that, but it's a lot of brass to play a few comps..
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. 2nd membership is very cheap IMO and they have winter qualifiers where as my home club does not.

So lots of comps I wouldn't otherwise get to play in and options of where and when to play what comps in the better weather.


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 21, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			they still do the ticket, but i don't think it ever got you a free round on those courses, its a discount off the green fee, we at least it is now.
		
Click to expand...

It did get you free rounds back in the 1980's and 1990's on all those courses on the Moray golf pass between Monday and Friday. Originally it was Â£12.50 for 11 courses, and that included the Old and New courses at Lossiemouth. I bought the pass several times, but by then it was Â£30. Fond memories of Hopeman, Spey Bay and Cullen in particular. 
I also bought the Freedom of the Fairways pass for the Scottish borders which I think was Â£45 to play 10 of 15 courses, and the Gateway to Golf pass in Dumfries and Galloway - 12 courses for Â£100. Nothing extra to pay unless you wanted to play one high profile course which required a supplement. 
My favourite place in Scotland is Arran for the coast, mountains and golf. A pass for the 7 courses costs about Â£100, but it may be cheaper to look for offers on some of them.


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 21, 2018)

ger147 said:



			No it's not Palacerigg, it's Eyemouth GC.
		
Click to expand...

Distance between Cumbernauld and Eyemouth is 91 miles. So why not closer to home?
I played Eyemouth when it was only 9 holes and I think I preferred it then. It was less blowy off the sea. 
The dog leg around the playing field spoiled it a bit, though.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 21, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			Distance between Cumbernauld and Eyemouth is 91 miles. So why not closer to home?
I played Eyemouth when it was only 9 holes and I think I preferred it then. It was less blowy off the sea.
The dog leg around the playing field spoiled it a bit, though.
		
Click to expand...

Simply because he wants too and can afford to.

I travel 280 mile round trips regularly to Machrihanish Dunes. Simply because I love it, it's a day away and I love the solitude and the location, I also enjoy the drive and make a day of it. 

That is my/our choice. Why do you feel that you have to question it?


----------



## jusme (Oct 21, 2018)

Are memberships really value for money? Seems an odd question to ask, unless your asking it of yourself. It's no different to anything else in life. 

If I pay to join a gym for a year and never go, then of course its not VFM. If I go regularly then I am getting VFM. It's that simple for golf, TV subs or anything else you pay for. Use it or don't, pay for it or don't. Choice is a wonderful thing


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 21, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I travel 280 mile round trips regularly to Machrihanish Dunes. Simply because I love it, it's a day away and I love the solitude and the location, I also enjoy the drive and make a day of it.
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment, but are you a member there? Is the first hole still played across the sea if the tide's in?
I played golf in Hagley Park, Christchurch, New Zealand. Can anyone beat that for distance from home?


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 21, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			Fair comment, but are you a member there? Is the first hole still played across the sea if the tide's in?
I played golf in Hagley Park, Christchurch, New Zealand. Can anyone beat that for distance from home?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes been a member there for years. Machrihanish Dunes is a different course to Machrihanish which yes is still played over the beach and sea if it's in.


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 21, 2018)

Might as well ask the question as to whether wives represent value for money...

Value for money is only marginally clearer as a concept than "best".


----------



## Wolf (Oct 21, 2018)

duncan mackie said:



*Might as well ask the question as to whether wives represent value for money...*

Value for money is only marginally clearer as a concept than "best".
		
Click to expand...

Now that's a good question


----------



## User2021 (Oct 21, 2018)

howbow88 said:



			Free driving range?! Thatâ€™s awesome! I would happily pay more for my membership if if included the range as I know I would be hitting 500 balls a week on there 

Where are you a member, if you donâ€™t mind me asking?
		
Click to expand...

Knole Park


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 21, 2018)

This is what I call a membership deal. Value for money wise itâ€™s very good.  Mainly because you can practice on the mini links when you just want to work on something and the gym membership for the evenings when itâ€™s dark. 

Would love to see more clubs go down this kind of route


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			This is what I call a membership deal. Value for money wise itâ€™s very good.  Mainly because you can practice on the mini links when you just want to work on something and the gym membership for the evenings when itâ€™s dark.

Would love to see more clubs go down this kind of route
		
Click to expand...

Well first it depends on which course it is , what condition it is and how much that membership is 

Also not many â€œmembersâ€ clubs have a gym attached to it let alone another course as well 

Offering all that either comes at a cost or is at a course that isnâ€™t great or struggling


----------



## ger147 (Oct 21, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			Distance between Cumbernauld and Eyemouth is 91 miles. So why not closer to home?
I played Eyemouth when it was only 9 holes and I think I preferred it then. It was less blowy off the sea.
The dog leg around the playing field spoiled it a bit, though.
		
Click to expand...

Eyemouth is a 2nd membership, I already have a membership closer to home.

As for why Eyemouth:

1) It's stupid cheap for a country membership IMO.
2) Full tees and greens 12 months of the year and no mats in winter, and being by the sea it's in pretty decent nick right thru the winter. Also have qualifiers all year round.
3) It's only 90 mins in the car and as a mate and I have both joined, we are taking turns driving.
4) I really like the course, lots of interesting and different holes.
5) That particular stretch of coast is very dear to my heart, lots of lovely memories for me as I travel down there and then a crackin' game of golf when I get there.

For what I'm paying, once a fortnight will be great value for money and there will be a few weekenders and also a week in the summer down there so it will be a great addition to my membership at my home club.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 21, 2018)

duncan mackie said:



			Might as well ask the question as to whether wives represent value for money...

Value for money is only marginally clearer as a concept than "best".
		
Click to expand...

There are many wonderful things that wives bring into what may otherwise be remarkably lonely and dreary lives, but value for money is NOT one of them...ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well first it depends on which course it is , what condition it is and how much that membership is 

Also not many â€œmembersâ€ clubs have a gym attached to it let alone another course as well 

Offering all that either comes at a cost or is at a course that isnâ€™t great or struggling
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s just been built. 9 holes open atm with 2 further sets of 9 to open within 2 years

So 27 holes plus the 9 hole par 3 course

Lots of these type courses being developed now

This is ingrebourne links (heard great reports of the course, very tough aswell)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Itâ€™s just been built. 9 holes open atm with 2 further sets of 9 to open within 2 years

So 27 holes plus the 9 hole par 3 course

Lots of these type courses being developed now

This is ingrebourne links (heard great reports of the course, very tough aswell)
		
Click to expand...

So itâ€™s not going to be cheap then 

There are a good number of these courses being built and it will be one of two things 

1. A country club for visitors for one night two round deals 

Or 

2. An exclusive country club that comes with a price tag to match. 

Played a few new courses over the years some have worked and others havenâ€™t. And a few of them have closed.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 21, 2018)

duncan mackie said:



			Might as well ask the question as to whether wives represent value for money...

Value for money is only marginally clearer as a concept than "best".
		
Click to expand...

Very sexist and degrading view in all honesty.


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 21, 2018)

jusme said:



			Are memberships really value for money? Seems an odd question to ask, unless your asking it of yourself. It's no different to anything else in life.

If I pay to join a gym for a year and never go, then of course its not VFM. If I go regularly then I am getting VFM. It's that simple for golf, TV subs or anything else you pay for. Use it or don't, pay for it or don't. Choice is a wonderful thing
		
Click to expand...

Well said, if you play golf regularly of course being a club member is vfm, if not then it probably isn't. If your a member of a local club like me it's 5 mins from my house I can be down there most nights using the practice area and play 4 or 5 holes aswell as play bounce games, play competitions, use the clubhouse. Id say club membership is vfm, if you don't think it is just pay as you play end of, there isn't anyone forcing you to join a club or retain membership


----------



## DRW (Oct 22, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I am scratching me head wondering why someone would want to join two clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Some 2nd club or country memberships are relatively cheap(all relative tho to peoples income), some are 250ish pounds (for example Tain is about this and you get reciprocal rights for Royal Dornoch and other clubs near by, so perfect if you go on a weeks holiday to that area), a lot are around Â£400-Â£500ish( for example Burnham & Berrow would be an example and they have great reciprocal rights like with Little Aston, Broadstone, Moortown etc).

I suppose many reasons why for me  :-

1) To be able to play the other club at times when you can not as a visitor
2) Just wish to join there
3) To access reciprocal club arrangements
4) You feel you should help to support the club
5) To access all year round golf (and comps)
6) To 'access' a different weather area, so more likely to be able to play when your area is chucking it down with rain
7) To be able to play at 'your' club whilst on holiday
8) To play on different courses and different style of courses

EDIT 9 ) Of course the course would need to be something special in my eyes to join

Certainly all the above are reasons why I am a member of more than one club, hopefully that helps  This year hasn't been a good year for me for number of rounds I played so on a straight price per round I am not getting value for money this year.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 22, 2018)

DRW, I should of been a bit more in depth with my quote re joining two clubs. Having read some of the comments re how much ( or how little) it is to join some clubs I can totally understand that. What surprises me is how much folk are prepared to travel to play there second course. Especially when the weather is poor.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 22, 2018)

RandG said:



			It's a strange concept to suggest club membership is a rip off due to not playing enough golf, it's not like it's the golf clubs fault.
		
Click to expand...

Based on how the conversation has gone, the question he should have asked was "are _you_ getting value for money out of _your _membership?"


----------



## BrianM (Oct 22, 2018)

I've just joined Fortrose as a second club as it's a good course through the winter.
I don't get value for money as I work away half the year not including holidays / weekends away etc.
It's money I'm happy to pay though as it's my main hobby and I love getting out there.


----------



## IanM (Oct 22, 2018)

Conversely, St Pierre (a Marriott) include membership of the Gym and second course in their membership... you can't have golf only, or Old Course only... that comes in at over Â£100 per month.... when we moved here I asked about "golf only" and they said they didnt do it... so I'd be paying for a gym I didnt use.... not good value then!


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 22, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Very sexist and degrading view in all honesty.
		
Click to expand...

As worded you are absolutely right - whilst consistent with forum posting in general I should have specifically added /husbands.  I did originally write partners but amended it because of the golfing connotation.

However, I stand by the underlying point (which is neither sexist nor derogatory) in that the concept of vfm is heavily subjective and gets increasingly the further you move away from extremely simple material goods.


----------



## ForeRighty (Oct 22, 2018)

I have just rejoined my old golf club as they are running a promotion (18 months for price of 12 and gym included free of charge for 18 months). It works out to be Â£45 per month for the 18 month period! 

Will I go to the gym probably not


----------



## Scozzy (Oct 22, 2018)

I feel Iâ€™m one of the lucky few,I can see my course out my bedroom window ,itâ€™s a 5 min walk along the beach (1min drive!) and subs circa 700Â£ for a top links track.I play an awful lot thru the summer ,particularly in the evening and play when weather suits thru winter and the course presents a different challenge every day so happy to have it as my main course  so for me itâ€™s a massive yes regarding VFM


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm seriously contemplating giving up my membership this year. I barely play during the week now after taking up mountain biking over the summer and playing football on a Saturday morning means I'm hampered with entering some comps. Shame as I enjoy the crack but I'm just not getting any value for money at all, at the minute it seems a very expensive locker I rent out ðŸ˜‚


----------



## GB72 (Oct 22, 2018)

There is always going to be a value for money issue for those that work 9-5 or later. You are prohibited by work from playing during the week except for a period in summer when an evening round is possible. You are then restricted to weekend golf only but to play at the weekends you have to pay for the full 7 days. Compare that to those that do not work who can play every day in the week often for a cheaper rate if a 5 day membership is available. 
I know it is supply and demand and the busiest times are more expensive but you have to wonder what impact that has on potential members, those being of working age being the most underrepresented in club memberships.


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 22, 2018)

GB72 said:



			There is always going to be a value for money issue for those that work 9-5 or later. You are prohibited by work from playing during the week except for a period in summer when an evening round is possible. You are then restricted to weekend golf only but to play at the weekends you have to pay for the full 7 days. Compare that to those that do not work who can play every day in the week often for a cheaper rate if a 5 day membership is available.
I know it is supply and demand and the busiest times are more expensive but you have to wonder what impact that has on potential members, those being of working age being the most underrepresented in club memberships.
		
Click to expand...

The existence of 5 day members has a hugely positive impact on the potential 7 day member....just consider the necessary increase in the 7 day fees if there weren't any 5 day members (arguments that current 5 day members would stay on at 7 day rates only work where there are no viable alternatives and, realistically, were they to work at a particular course/club they wouldn't have 5 day memberships currently).


----------



## GB72 (Oct 22, 2018)

duncan mackie said:



			The existence of 5 day members has a hugely positive impact on the potential 7 day member....just consider the necessary increase in the 7 day fees if there weren't any 5 day members (arguments that current 5 day members would stay on at 7 day rates only work where there are no viable alternatives and, realistically, were they to work at a particular course/club they wouldn't have 5 day memberships currently).
		
Click to expand...

Could look at it the other way, 7 day members pay sufficient to allow a cut price membership in the week. Works both ways. What about increasing the cost of 5 day membership to allow a cut price 2 day membership for weekends only.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 22, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Could look at it the other way, 7 day members pay sufficient to allow a cut price membership in the week. Works both ways. *What about increasing the cost of 5 day membership to allow a cut price 2 day membership for weekends only.*

Click to expand...

The club would lose thousands straight away - the majority of members at a golf course just play at weekends , if you offer just weekend membership then people would take it up in droves and the club would lose a significant amount of funds.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 22, 2018)

stefanovic said:



			Fair comment, but are you a member there? Is the first hole still played across the sea if the tide's in?
I played golf in Hagley Park, Christchurch, New Zealand. Can anyone beat that for distance from home?
		
Click to expand...

Were you a member there, we were members at Windsor in Christchurch for a year then Rangiora ,ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Oct 22, 2018)

Weekend only memberships would be the nail in the coffin for many clubs, imagine how many 7 day members would swap to the weekend only option, that would be a drop in revenue of thousands and maybe hundreds of thousands. 

Standards would drop as they'd need to make budget cuts and then slowly but surely people disappear because of lower standard..  

The current method of 5 day, 7 day, country , social and top up memberships are all still the most viable way of keeping revenue up, budgets on point and people happy.


----------



## Grant85 (Oct 22, 2018)

I think the full member v restricted play member is valid and clubs should be encouraged to use these to try and drive revenue. 

However in reality they should only ever have x number of 5 day members relative to full members. 

Many clubs are scared to introduce 5 or 6 day membership because they will lose a load of full members and not actually be any better off - possibly worse off given that many clubs will have a high number of members who are retired and aren't even that bothered about playing in Saturday competitions or KO.

However by only allowing a set number of members in this category, they would possibly have to place people on a waiting list. I don't think having a waiting list is all that bad a thing for a golf club.


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Oct 22, 2018)

I pay 1k membership for a 7 day I play on average 3 rounds a week but more often than not go up and do the loop 10.11.12.13 most days as well,except Sat and Sun as I work those days not to mention putting practice or practice ground in the evening. It would be cheaper is I only had a 5 day membership but that would mean I couldn't play when I have a weekend off. Unless the course is closed due to bad weather in winter I still do at least 2 rounds plus the Golf club is 10mins from my house and a very nice course.So by my maths it cost me Â£6.50 a round.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 22, 2018)

Lots of clubs offering reduced memberships for different ages

Under 35 I think at my old club is now Â£20 more than the 5 day normal membership but includes the access to the 7 days a week

Just looked at their pricing 

Senior (waiting list for these) Â£395 also canâ€™t play weekends
Junior Â£190
21-35 Â£495
5 day Â£475
7 day Â£695
6 day Â£595 (canâ€™t play weekend mornings)


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 22, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Could look at it the other way, 7 day members pay sufficient to allow a cut price membership in the week. Works both ways. What about increasing the cost of 5 day membership to allow a cut price 2 day membership for weekends only.
		
Click to expand...

As Phil highlights you would instantly lose some 5 day income (supply and demand) and be left with a bit of a headache on weekend mornings where your hugely increased membership literally fight for the access to the course they have paid for...

In many ways the increased proliferation of many membership options will never provide a long term solution from the club's perspective - other than operations trying to compete on price alone (which won't survive in the long term anyway, as history shows). They can, of course, work well for individuals.


----------



## bigslice (Oct 22, 2018)

fowlero said:



			I get reasonable value for money as I play at a links course in Ayrshire Â£980 fees and I can play all year round (only really play on Sat pretty much most weeks or the odd midweek tie during the summer) 35 - 40mins drive from the house.

I also play at a municipal course in Glasgow near my house Â£30 membership of the club and Â£180 for a season ticket. that's where I play during the week after work as well. 

A few of the guys there have the right Idea they pay the Â£210 all in for the municipal (it's a Sunday morning club) and they play open days all over the country on a Saturday and some Sundays, playing a competitive round on some nice courses for Â£12-Â£15 on some courses that charge well over Â£100 for a green fee.  If I wasn't already a loyal member at my Saturday club I would be doing exactly the same as the guys, I only go to some open days with them, when the Saturday course is closed for certain pre entry competitions etc. but they get great value and regularly play medal rounds on loads of other courses.[/QUOTE

Small world ðŸ‘ i ve suspended my membership at your/my club for a variety of reasons. Have done for the last two seasons. The last year i played only 15 rounds. So my membership wasnt value for money. Hopefully things change for me soon as i miss the challenge of BogsideðŸ‘.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2018)

The five day membership are actually a real asset for the club and an important revenue source. If a lot decided to opt for weekend membership there would be massive holes in income and it would kill many clubs. I use the club weekdays (well every day of the week in summer) so I get full usage of my 7 day membership


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 23, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Very sexist and degrading view in all honesty.
		
Click to expand...

Really?????? I think he was just offering a comparision as to the possible stupidity of the question.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Lots of clubs offering reduced memberships for different ages

Under 35 I think at my old club is now Â£20 more than the 5 day normal membership but includes the access to the 7 days a week

Just looked at their pricing

Senior (waiting list for these) Â£395 also canâ€™t play weekends
Junior Â£190
21-35 Â£495
5 day Â£475
7 day Â£695
6 day Â£595 (canâ€™t play weekend mornings)
		
Click to expand...

Most clubs near me are doing this sort of thing. One club even has the following brackets:
Full: Â£1300
30-39: Â£1180
29: Â£925
28: Â£825
27: Â£725
26: Â£625
19-25: Â£525

It's a decent idea to try and get 20-somethings on board, but I imagine it must sting a bit having to pay an extra hundred every time you have a birthday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Lots of clubs offering reduced memberships for different ages

Under 35 I think at my old club is now Â£20 more than the 5 day normal membership but includes the access to the 7 days a week

Just looked at their pricing

Senior (waiting list for these) Â£395 also canâ€™t play weekends
Junior Â£190
21-35 Â£495
5 day Â£475
7 day Â£695
6 day Â£595 (canâ€™t play weekend mornings)
		
Click to expand...

We have a few age related breaks in memebership up to 35 when you pay the full rate (around Â£1700 or so). It has definitely attracted some younger blood in and it's competitive agains our local competitors. Not so sure our full fee is though


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 24, 2018)

I had a discussion on this last night with a mate. We both agreed it was wrong, to put it politely. These younger lads sometimes have LOADS more disposable income than the ones expected to pay full price. This is annoying the full members, as well as the "deals" that clubs are offering. We both play at the same place. He pays full fees, Â£800. i pay deal fees Â£400. All he gets extra is play on comp day, and therefore comps which cost another Â£3.50 per comp, of which he's won nowt for three years! So who's getting the best deal? Members are, apparently, a tad disgruntled and are leaving in droves. The only ones left are the old fogies in the senior section who have been there for years and are all wadded and don't care. These are running all the committees and the club into the ground. Apparently, the club finances are in a mess. 
Clubs have got to get real about this. Bit the bullet and drop fees down to realistic levels and remove all age reduction fees. Juniors should be reclassified as well. All under 12's make them as cheap as chips, but as they get older, make their fees more realistic. Jesus, to play football for a team you have to pay Â£250 for your kid to play. This is where gold fees should be as well for 12 to 16. Then increase for 17 and 18 and get them integrated into club comps as soon as they can play off 28!!! That's how you get the kids involved with the club!


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 24, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I had a discussion on this last night with a mate. We both agreed it was wrong, to put it politely. These younger lads sometimes have LOADS more disposable income than the ones expected to pay full price. This is annoying the full members, as well as the "deals" that clubs are offering. We both play at the same place. He pays full fees, Â£800. i pay deal fees Â£400. All he gets extra is play on comp day, and therefore comps which cost another Â£3.50 per comp, of which he's won nowt for three years! So who's getting the best deal? Members are, apparently, a tad disgruntled and are leaving in droves. The only ones left are the old fogies in the senior section who have been there for years and are all wadded and don't care. These are running all the committees and the club into the ground. Apparently, the club finances are in a mess.
Clubs have got to get real about this. Bit the bullet and drop fees down to realistic levels and remove all age reduction fees. Juniors should be reclassified as well. All under 12's make them as cheap as chips, but as they get older, make their fees more realistic. Jesus, to play football for a team you have to pay Â£250 for your kid to play. This is where gold fees should be as well for 12 to 16. Then increase for 17 and 18 and get them integrated into club comps as soon as they can play off 28!!! That's how you get the kids involved with the club!
		
Click to expand...


I'm 100% with you. 

I went through college working part time and full time during the holidays, my parents never took "dig money" off me while I was in education. I was flush. I left college and got a job, I was even more flush, even paying rent/mortgage I had great disposable income. 

Come my 30's I had settled down and started having kids. I was skint. Yet golf clubs expect you to happily pay full subs at that stage in your life. Personally I think the up to 30 get cheap golf deal is absolutely nonsense!

Forward thinking, get reduced golf up until your child turns 12! Regardless of age.


----------



## User 99 (Oct 24, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I had a discussion on this last night with a mate. We both agreed it was wrong, to put it politely. These younger lads sometimes have LOADS more disposable income than the ones expected to pay full price. This is annoying the full members, as well as the "deals" that clubs are offering. We both play at the same place. He pays full fees, Â£800. i pay deal fees Â£400. All he gets extra is play on comp day, and therefore comps which cost another Â£3.50 per comp, of which he's won nowt for three years! So who's getting the best deal? Members are, apparently, a tad disgruntled and are leaving in droves. The only ones left are the old fogies in the senior section who have been there for years and are all wadded and don't care. These are running all the committees and the club into the ground. Apparently, the club finances are in a mess.
		
Click to expand...

I think this will be the case at many clubs, it is at mine, I do understand why they do it though, it's about the demographic of most clubs. I thibk the average age at my club is something like 57, so it doesn't take a genius to work out that the long term of the club isn't great if they have no younger members coming through, hence the carrot. 

We have had 170 new members join in the past year on various categories, that's 170 more than they would've got had they not introduced said categories, yes the full members aren't overly chuffed about it but the club see it as a way to try and survive.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm 100% with you.

I went through college working part time and full time during the holidays, my parents never took "dig money" off me while I was in education. I was flush. I left college and got a job, I was even more flush, even paying rent/mortgage I had great disposable income.

Come my 30's I had settled down and started having kids. I was skint. Yet golf clubs expect you to happily pay full subs at that stage in your life. Personally I think the up to 30 get cheap golf deal is absolutely nonsense!

Forward thinking, get reduced golf up until your child turns 12! Regardless of age.
		
Click to expand...

some times these reduced fee;s are a nonsense for some.thers guys at my club all driving around in 50k Cars, a few are even members at other clubs.. two i can think of are members at Luffness and Royal Burgess


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm 100% with you.

I went through college working part time and full time during the holidays, my parents never took "dig money" off me while I was in education. I was flush. I left college and got a job, I was even more flush, even paying rent/mortgage I had great disposable income.

Come my 30's I had settled down and started having kids. I was skint. Yet golf clubs expect you to happily pay full subs at that stage in your life. Personally I think the up to 30 get cheap golf deal is absolutely nonsense!

Forward thinking, get reduced golf up until your child turns 12! Regardless of age.
		
Click to expand...

The point is not what people can afford though, it's clubs trying to attract younger members because people in their 20s don't want to join golf clubs. Ultimately it's not about how much money they have, it's about how they spend their time.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The point is not what people can afford though, it's clubs trying to attract younger members because people in their 20s don't want to join golf clubs. Ultimately it's not about how much money they have, it's about how they spend their time.
		
Click to expand...

You're wrong.

It was brought in due to juniors chucking the game when there was a huge jump from junior fees to adult fees.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The point is not what people can afford though, it's clubs trying to attract younger members because people in their 20s don't want to join golf clubs. Ultimately it's not about how much money they have, it's about how they spend their time.
		
Click to expand...

But part of the argument is as to why people in their 20s don't want to join golf clubs, is it purely a matter of cost. I suspect that there are a number of reasons why golf and golf clubs are not attractive propositions.  What you do have, I suspect, is a decent number of people in their 30s and 40s who would love to join a golf club but find the fees prohibitive. These are more likely settled in the area and have a greater potential to remain members for the long term but they are not going to see the value in taking up a membership if the fees are high and they can only play once, or sometimes twice a week.

The other area hard done by are working women. I suspect far more would show an interest in the game if a majority of events and comps were not based on a week day.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 24, 2018)

A concession could be allowed for young players up to the age of 18, because they are supposed to be in some sort of education, but beyond that, nothing. I've decided that I will not join any club on full membership that operates these stupid reduced fees. Young golfers, I think, come from your middle class, yup shoot me down on this, and these types go on to do well in education and therefore get better paid jobs have more money and can afford the full fees. Why are they then offered cheap golf? Drop the full fees for everyone. That will bring in your golfers. My last place did this and this brought in 30+ extra members. Good job I'd left by then!!! I will be hunting down these massively reduced fees for new members and will sign up for one I like. (I've got two in my sights at the moment).


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 24, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			A concession could be allowed for young players up to the age of 18, because they are supposed to be in some sort of education, but beyond that, nothing. I've decided that I will not join any club on full membership that operates these stupid reduced fees. Young golfers, I think, come from your middle class, yup shoot me down on this, and these types go on to do well in education and therefore get better paid jobs have more money and can afford the full fees. Why are they then offered cheap golf? Drop the full fees for everyone. That will bring in your golfers. My last place did this and this brought in 30+ extra members. Good job I'd left by then!!! I will be hunting down these massively reduced fees for new members and will sign up for one I like. (I've got two in my sights at the moment).
		
Click to expand...

I think the reduced fees is a great idea because most young  people playing golf are likely to be students working a day or two a week or apprentices earning peanuts, at a time when their car insurance etc costs ridiculous sums I think reduced fees is an incentive to keep junior members playing who might otherwise have given up. I think after 27 the fees should be full, young people shouldn't be priced out of golf and have to save up for mortgages and the like so if a club is accomadating enough to offer good deals when they are young they will probably be more likely to remain members for years. These guys are the future income of golf clubs, clubs should be doing all they can to get them in the door. Golf is losing young people for all sorts of reasons and finance is definitely one, golf is expensive, equipment, clothing, tuition it all adds up


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 24, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			I think the reduced fees is a great idea because most young  people playing golf are likely to be students working a day or two a week or apprentices earning peanuts, at a time when their car insurance etc costs ridiculous sums I think reduced fees is an incentive to keep junior members playing who might otherwise have given up. I think after 27 the fees should be full, young people shouldn't be priced out of golf and have to save up for mortgages and the like so if a club is accomadating enough to offer good deals when they are young they will probably be more likely to remain members for years. These guys are the future income of golf clubs, clubs should be doing all they can to get them in the door. Golf is losing young people for all sorts of reasons and finance is definitely one, golf is expensive, equipment, clothing, tuition it all adds up
		
Click to expand...

Sure get that, but just how long are they students? Whilst they are, no probs, give them cheap golf. Once out in the big world, grow up and make your choices.


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 24, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			I had a discussion on this last night with a mate. We both agreed it was wrong, to put it politely. These younger lads sometimes have LOADS more disposable income than the ones expected to pay full price. This is annoying the full members, as well as the "deals" that clubs are offering. We both play at the same place. He pays full fees, Â£800. i pay deal fees Â£400. All he gets extra is play on comp day, and therefore comps which cost another Â£3.50 per comp, of which he's won nowt for three years! So who's getting the best deal? Members are, apparently, a tad disgruntled and are leaving in droves. The only ones left are the old fogies in the senior section who have been there for years and are all wadded and don't care. These are running all the committees and the club into the ground. Apparently, the club finances are in a mess.
Clubs have got to get real about this. Bit the bullet and drop fees down to realistic levels and remove all age reduction fees. Juniors should be reclassified as well. All under 12's make them as cheap as chips, but as they get older, make their fees more realistic. Jesus, to play football for a team you have to pay Â£250 for your kid to play. This is where gold fees should be as well for 12 to 16. Then increase for 17 and 18 and get them integrated into club comps as soon as they can play off 28!!! That's how you get the kids involved with the club!
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes have more disposable income but it's very rare. If you're a student you'll be lucky to have 3k to last 5/6 months. And if you're an apprentice or on a starter job you'll have 1k a month approx. When you consider car insurance will cost them 2.5-3k or around Â£200/month alone, you'll realise they don't have that much spare.


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 24, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Sure get that, but just how long are they students? Whilst they are, no probs, give them cheap golf. Once out in the big world, grow up and make your choices.
		
Click to expand...

Most probably until 23/24, then go on to poorly paid jobs until experience is built up and it might take them a year to find a job, still have expensive car insurance etc and for most early 20's people there are more interesting things to do other than golf. Golf memberships my way for full start at about 900 and can be as much as 1400 so to think a young person could afford that or would pay that is just silly in my opinion


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 24, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			I think the reduced fees is a great idea because most young  people playing golf are likely to be students working a day or two a week or apprentices earning peanuts, at a time when their car insurance etc costs ridiculous sums I think reduced fees is an incentive to keep junior members playing who might otherwise have given up. I think after 27 the fees should be full, young people shouldn't be priced out of golf and have to save up for mortgages and the like so if a club is accomadating enough to offer good deals when they are young they will probably be more likely to remain members for years. These guys are the future income of golf clubs, clubs should be doing all they can to get them in the door.* Golf is losing young people for all sorts of reasons and finance is definitely one, golf is expensive, equipment, clothing, tuition it all adds up*

Click to expand...

And is it any cheaper for those of us who are older???? They have more disposable income, once working. most don't have to pay board and lodgings (remember that?). Parents left them live there for free!!!!! No wonder they never move out!!!! But I digress. They, once working, have more money to spend and should NOT be given any concessions. The world is no cheaper for me, than any student.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2018)

The gradual step in membership fees for juniors through to 30 sometimes 35 has helped increase the amount of young golfers playing the game , it has also helped clubs survive and grow the game. When we started it we had about 3/4 people between 18-30 - we now have around 60/70 at a guess and the ones going over 30 have stayed at the club and the average age has dropped. Itâ€™s only a positive thing - a lot of younger people did want to play the game but couldnâ€™t afford it because despite what people think their disposable income is less between the age of 20-30 - uni fees , less wages ,insurance higher ,  maybe starting a new family and first mortgage. 

Clubs arenâ€™t going to get young people paying full fees - if they think they can survive without that demographic then they will get a shock when those older people start stopping the game


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 24, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			Sometimes have more disposable income but it's very rare. If you're a student you'll be lucky to have 3k to last 5/6 months. And if you're an apprentice or on a starter job you'll have 1k a month approx. When you consider car insurance will cost them 2.5-3k or around Â£200/month alone, you'll realise they don't have that much spare.
		
Click to expand...

1,000 - 200 = 800  Golf full price is....say 100. so that leaves them with 700 a month for booze or whatever vice they are into. Nope you've not put a good argument up there.


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 24, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			And is it any cheaper for those of us who are older???? They have more disposable income, once working. most don't have to pay board and lodgings (remember that?). Parents left them live there for free!!!!! No wonder they never move out!!!! But I digress. They, once working, have more money to spend and should NOT be given any concessions. The world is no cheaper for me, than any student.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds like you have your knickers in a twist because you no longer have the same disposable income you did have. Not everyone has parents that let them live there or rich parents, i personally grew up with both parents being mostly unemployed, learned to play golf by a mixture of skipping on a local course and hitting balls on common ground. Don't get on with parents so wasn't an option for me to stay with them unfortunately


----------



## DRW (Oct 24, 2018)

To me the point of lower fees for younger people, is to keep them playing the game when typically their earnings are low, time is fairly tight as well and they would just give up the game completely. And good on clubs for offering some sliding scale to them we need young people 

CF I think you must mix with different people than me, as most young people(say upto mid 20s) I know are not in high paid jobs and do not have massive disposable income. For me it wasn't until very late twenties/early thirties that I earnt more(I went to uni and qualified as a professional), I could never have afford golf subs at full rate prior to that stage in life(ignoring the issue of time). To think you only have Â£200 by way of bills is very strange (what about phone/car/petrol/food/clothing/house rent/insurance/repairs/job costs/light and heat/rates and so on)

Can think of quite a few sons/daughters of friends or people I know, that went to uni and struggled to even get a job that warrants a degree (working in call centres, macdonalds, cafes as examples) or ones that did not go to uni they generally were not earning a great wage in their early 20s.. I really struggle to think of any sons/daughters/or people I know that are earning good money(say Â£20k gross plus) in their early 20s and have a high disposable income at say 20 or 22.


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 24, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			And is it any cheaper for those of us who are older???? They have more disposable income, once working. most don't have to pay board and lodgings (remember that?). Parents left them live there for free!!!!! No wonder they never move out!!!! But I digress. They, once working, have more money to spend and should NOT be given any concessions. The world is no cheaper for me, than any student.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute rubbish. I'm 25 and started paying as soon as I moved back from uni at 21. I don't know anyone who doesn't contribute anything who lives at home. Absolutely clueless.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 24, 2018)

I have no issue with discounts whilst people are in education. Make it a student discount on production of the NUS Card (assuming these still exist). 
I may be totally off the mark here but my finding is that people gravitate to golf once they can no longer play other sports. Most of the people I play with used to play football, rugby or something similar until age or injury caught up with them. That leaves a prime age group around 35-40 who want to play competitive sport, cannot play the more physical sports any more and would be low hanging fruit for any golf club who wanted to incentivise their membership.


----------



## Parsaregood (Oct 24, 2018)

DRW said:



			To me the point of lower fees for younger people, is to keep them playing the game when typically their earnings are low, time is fairly tight as well and they would just give up the game completely. And good on clubs for offering some sliding scale to them we need young people 

CF I think you must mix with different people than me, as most young people(say upto mid 20s) I know are not in high paid jobs and do not have massive disposable income. For me it wasn't until very late twenties/early thirties that I earnt more(I went to uni and qualified as a professional), I could never have afford golf subs at full rate prior to that stage in life(ignoring the issue of time). To think you only have Â£200 by way of bills is very strange (what about phone/car/petrol/food/clothing/house rent/insurance/repairs/job costs/light and heat/rates and so on)

Can think of quite a few sons/daughters of friends or people I know, that went to uni and struggled to even get a job that warrants a degree (working in call centres, macdonalds, cafes as examples) or ones that did not go to uni they generally were not earning a great wage in their early 20s.. I really struggle to think of any sons/daughters/or people I know that are earning good money(say Â£20k gross plus) in their early 20s and have a high disposable income at say 20 or 22. 

Click to expand...

Have to agree with this entirely, I'm 27 and it's only in the last year I've been able to afford a better car/van etc and I've been lucky, don't get what planet this guy is on


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 24, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			And is it any cheaper for those of us who are older???? They have more disposable income, once working. most don't have to pay board and lodgings (remember that?). Parents left them live there for free!!!!! No wonder they never move out!!!! But I digress. They, once working, have more money to spend and should NOT be given any concessions. The world is no cheaper for me, than any student.
		
Click to expand...

The assumption would be that as an older person of say 35-40 would be that you have a career and have seen the years of pay rises/promotions and there for are able to have the additional funds. Where as someone out of education may only be finding a job to cover daily expenses etc.  Its a gross generalisation to say that anyone under the age of 30 has more disposable income than you, not everyone of that age lives at home and even the ones that do are not getting it for free.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2018)

GB72 said:



			I have no issue with discounts whilst people are in education. Make it a student discount on production of the NUS Card (assuming these still exist).
I may be totally off the mark here but my finding is that people gravitate to golf once they can no longer play other sports. Most of the people I play with used to play football, rugby or something similar until age or injury caught up with them. That leaves a prime age group around 35-40 who want to play competitive sport, cannot play the more physical sports any more and would be low hanging fruit for any golf club who wanted to incentivise their membership.
		
Click to expand...

totally agree with you on this, i only took it up once i'd given up Cycling and Cricket.

i firmly believe golf clubs would be better served marketing this group (40 Plus) than youngsters. who profess to have little time or money to play, get them in 20 years time they will have both


----------



## Wolf (Oct 24, 2018)

I can see why it annoys some but from my own experience I'd  have loved to have had these options available to me in the early 2000s.

Once I hit 18 I went onto intermediate subs in istelf was a huge jump from junior fees, which I had to fund myself as well as going to college, funding myself to learn to drive and pay my parents housekeeping , so had to work as many part time hours as I could get just to pay for my golf and to live because mum and dad couldn't fund me just like many parents these days can't afford to for their kids despite what some think.

It's one of the reasons I stopped  was the sheer cost once I hit full adult membership my income was low, I'd become a parent myself at a relatively young age and couldn't afford to play so my love for the game diminished. I tried to continue playing on  for a few years but by this point I was serving in the Army and couldn't justify playing without a reduced fee as well as time away from family, and the thought of not being part of a club and just playing nomadic style with green fees doesn't appeal to me. 

Now in my late 30s I'm only just in a place where I  have a bit of side cash that allows me to join a new club once we move. 

Yes my life choices impacted my financial stability when younger but had I been able to have reduce fees through my 20s then perhaps I wouldn't have missed out on 10-12 years of golfing enjoyment and friendships. 

So if these fees can help someone and I have to pay full rate then so be it, keep a people in the game and they will get to a point they pay the same as me, I'll certainly be happy to tee it up with them to..


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2018)

I didn't start playing until I hit 30 and the club I joined didn't have these discounts so I've never been in a position to take advantage of them.
I've always had a feeling that, while these discounts do help some, they are a complete generalisation, making massive assumptions about age and income.
Just because you're 43 it doesn't mean that you have Â£1300 to shell out on a membership whereas a 34 year old might.
And, of course, it goes in the opposite direction too 
I don't know the answer but I do know that many people pay much more than others do for the same service simply because they're older.
Is that right?


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 24, 2018)

GB72 said:



			The other area hard done by are working women. I suspect far more would show an interest in the game if a majority of events and comps were not based on a week day.
		
Click to expand...

We've addressed this by having an alternative day for their comps on the weekends and all our Christmas comps this year are open to all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2018)

upsidedown said:



			We've addressed this by having an alternative day for their comps on the weekends and all our Christmas comps this year are open to all.
		
Click to expand...

All our medals/Stablefords at the weekend are open to all - a lot of the board comps are open to all 

The main closed of comps now are the ladies comps during the week -they have Comp every Tuesday and sometimes Thursday and itâ€™s closed off to everyone but ladies


----------



## DRW (Oct 24, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I don't know the answer but I do know that many people pay much more than others do for the same service simply because they're older.
Is that right?
		
Click to expand...

Works the other way in many areas in life, OAP discounts are everywhere and for young student discounts for example for the same services/goods. Being middle aged and working normally means you pay the most tho 

Don't disagree with your comment tho


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All our medals/Stablefords at the weekend are open to all - a lot of the board comps are open to all

The main closed of comps now are the ladies comps during the week -they have Comp every Tuesday and sometimes Thursday and itâ€™s closed off to everyone but ladies
		
Click to expand...

Have you made new board comps or did you reallocate existing Men's board comps now to be  Mixed ones and if the latter was there much resistance from the old guard ? Would like to see us have more open to all comps but realistically if we did there aren't enough tee times to go around with over 600 members  and that doesn't include the Juniors or do you run them over a weekend ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2018)

upsidedown said:



			Have you made new board comps or did you reallocate existing Men's board comps now to be  Mixed ones and if the latter was there much resistance from the old guard ? Would like to see us have more open to all comps but realistically if we did there aren't enough tee times to go around with over 600 members  and that doesn't include the Juniors or do you run them over a weekend ?
		
Click to expand...

A lot of the board comps are mixed and any new ones are created mixed so we really only have about 4 comps that are men only - Scratch KO , a Foursomes Comp , club champs and a Foursomes KO. Juniors are able to go into a lot of them but a bit more restricted - most junior comps are on after the main comps plus half terms


----------



## Slab (Oct 24, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I didn't start playing until I hit 30 and the club I joined didn't have these discounts so I've never been in a position to take advantage of them.
I've always had a feeling that, while these discounts do help some, they are a complete generalisation, making massive assumptions about age and income.
Just because you're 43 it doesn't mean that you have Â£1300 to shell out on a membership whereas a 34 year old might.
And, of course, it goes in the opposite direction too
I don't know the answer but I do know that many people pay much more than others do for the same service simply because they're older.
Is that right?
		
Click to expand...

Yup I think at some point a clever chap/chapess on a committee somewhere convinced the other committee members into linking the missing age-group from their membership, with ability to pay, and in many cases it'll be true and it spawned age based discounts (regardless of ability to pay) 

Trouble is like many things its open to abuse and misuse outside the intended recipients (who remembers all the grandparents getting dragged round B&Q by son/daughters wanting to buy 10l liters of harvest dawn but still wanted granddads 10% Wednesday OAP discount?)

Children, cheap as you can
If in full time education, give them a chunky discount
If in the Forces, another decent discount (especially when serving away)
Pensioners, a moderate discount increasing with each year
The rest who cant afford annual membership, well ideally means testing but some golf clubs are already too intrusive so that's a non starter, so get them playing on pre-pay 'points for rounds' schemes so that if they really do want to play golf but cant afford a membership then they can afford to keep the hobby going on a regular basis, but the deal isn't as comprehensive as a regular membership which the younger guys/gals _with sufficient _disposable income will go for 

The trick is structuring the points scheme in such a way that its is inclusive enough to still treat the player as a member of the club even though the cant do everything a full paying member can


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The gradual step in membership fees for juniors through to 30 sometimes 35 has helped increase the amount of young golfers playing the game , it has also helped clubs survive and grow the game. When we started it we had about 3/4 people between 18-30 - we now have around 60/70 at a guess and the ones going over 30 have stayed at the club and the average age has dropped. Itâ€™s only a positive thing - a lot of younger people did want to play the game but couldnâ€™t afford it because despite what people think their disposable income is less between the age of 20-30 - uni fees , less wages ,insurance higher ,  maybe starting a new family and first mortgage.

Clubs arenâ€™t going to get young people paying full fees - if they think they can survive without that demographic then they will get a shock when those older people start stopping the game
		
Click to expand...




patricks148 said:



			totally agree with you on this, i only took it up once i'd given up Cycling and Cricket.

i firmly believe golf clubs would be better served marketing this group (40 Plus) than youngsters. who profess to have little time or money to play, get them in 20 years time they will have both

Click to expand...

Can't help feeling this has been concluded on here before!

Put resources into giving kids a grounding in the game....then sit back and wait for them to return to the game at a point that suits them.
Now constructively market to newly retired who have never played before, as well as doing all you can on, and off, course, to retain a quality offering for everyone else.

Loss leaders for those who have neither the time nor spare money will simply prove to be exactly that - losses


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2018)

We are definitely seeing an influx of younger members so the age concessions seem to be working. I would rather get these in and a regular income rather than having a gap in membership numbers. I don't necessarily agree with the reductions but as the incoming members are helping keep my own rates down so I'm pragmatic about it


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 24, 2018)

My opinion on it is that without the influx of the younger guys. The subs for everyone goes up. 

I was only able to take advantage of a slight discount for a year, and in the end I didnâ€™t even join that club, but Iâ€™d not have even considered em at the their normal subs. 

I think itâ€™s simply an incentive to get new people in, a bit like sky, bt etc offering new customers deals. Golf needs the average age to fall. Better for a club to have 40 extra guys/gals paying 600 than have 10 extra paying 1000.

Iâ€™d also think that clubs know they probably have to work harder to get the next generation in, I play more social golf than club golf despite being a member. But if I play elsewhere Iâ€™ll use multiple online sources for my best round. Something I know the majority of the older guys I play with donâ€™t.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 24, 2018)

I have absolutely no issues with my club offering reduced rate membership deals to attract new members - and the financial circumstances of any new member coming in on a deal is none of my business.  I am happy to pay what I am paying, and every new member of whatever category - no matter how much they are paying - will be paying into the pot that reduces the amount that my subs go up year to year and puts more towards club and course improvements.  

My club is in a pretty good place financially and membership wise at the moment (we have a waiting list).  But we need a flow of new members to keep it that way - and if we are able to offer reduced rates that the club can afford and that are attractive to prospective new members then great.  My only concern would be where the attractiveness of membership is not handed properly in respect of the numbers of new members admitted - but as a members club that balancing act is at the forefront of all we do and so isn't an issue - for most of us.


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 24, 2018)

Slab said:



			Pensioners, a moderate discount increasing with each year
QUOTE]

Tough to know which line to pick out of that post but then this one jumped out! 

Eh?! 

Discounts for the people that play the course the most? Discounts for people who've more than likely paid off their mortgage? Discounts for people who more than likely don't have dependents in their household? 

I hope you never get a spot on my committee!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2018)

Parsaregood said:



			Have to agree with this entirely, I'm 27 and it's only in the last year I've been able to afford a better car/van etc and I've been lucky, don't get what planet this guy is on
		
Click to expand...

Probably the planet in my office, where all the older workers make do with older cars, last year's smartphone, etc whilst the younger staff rock up in the latest BMW and the iPhone 10 on hefty contracts.  They could easily afford the same price membership as me if they chose to but they spend their income elsewhere.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Probably the planet in my office, where all the older workers make do with older cars, last year's smartphone, etc whilst the younger staff rock up in the latest BMW and the iPhone 10 on hefty contracts.  They could easily afford the same price membership as me if they chose to but they spend their income elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

The cars will no doubt be leased. The older workers prob had the cash available to buy a car outright and make it last. Leasing has taken off now as people donâ€™t have to throw down a massive chunk and will have the latest bmw over day a Ford because it works out Â£50 pcm difference which they will see oh its â€œonlyâ€ Â£50 more and I get a nicer car (in there opinion ofc)

Love how every thread that comes down to money always ends up â€œif they didnâ€™t do this and this they could afford thisâ€ 

Not that it gets boring and tiresome ofc.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 24, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			Absolute rubbish. I'm 25 and started paying as soon as I moved back from uni at 21. I don't know anyone who doesn't contribute anything who lives at home. Absolutely clueless.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't say it's clueless at all I know all my older mates don't charge their adult kids a penny, they also get all their food and some even get their washing and ironing done too.

I appreciate not everyone gets free digs but on the same token not everyone pays either!


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 24, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Wouldn't say it's clueless at all I know all my older mates don't charge their adult kids a penny, they also get all their food and some even get their washing and ironing done too.

I appreciate not everyone gets free digs but on the same token not everyone pays either!
		
Click to expand...

So many factors go into the accounts though

Insurance for cars for young people your looking say Â£2000 a year first couple years so thatâ€™s a chunk their wages gone

If their not charged rent happy days but most are

Then they are under pressure to save to afford a house under a system where the prices keep rising and rising so their deposit needs to get higher and higher 

So I doubt a golf membership at say Â£1000 a year is something on the agenda when they want to move 

I didnâ€™t leave home until I was 27. In a well paid job but found soon as I had enough to get a 3 bed semi Iâ€™ve never had more disposable income because A got the wifeâ€™s income coming in aswell and B not saving to move 

Iâ€™d say now at 31 I could justify a membership


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 24, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			The cars will no doubt be leased. The older workers prob had the cash available to buy a car outright and make it last. Leasing has taken off now as people donâ€™t have to throw down a massive chunk and will have the latest bmw over day a Ford because it works out Â£50 pcm difference which they will see oh its â€œonlyâ€ Â£50 more and I get a nicer car (in there opinion ofc)

Love how every thread that comes down to money always ends up â€œif they didnâ€™t do this and this they could afford thisâ€

Not that it gets boring and tiresome ofc.
		
Click to expand...

You can lease a cheaper option. You don't have to have an iPhone 50 or state of the art tablet on tick either. You don't have to have an Armani suit to look smart, yet a very high percentage of young ones in my place think it makes you a better person!!!

Chose wisely and still be able to afford golf. 

Â£100 a month DD for golf or Â£150+ getting pissed on a Saturday night and feeling like poop for two days after!


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 24, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			So many factors go into the accounts though

Insurance for cars for young people your looking say Â£2000 a year first couple years so thatâ€™s a chunk their wages gone

If their not charged rent happy days but most are

Then they are under pressure to save to afford a house under a system where the prices keep rising and rising so their deposit needs to get higher and higher

So I doubt a golf membership at say Â£1000 a year is something on the agenda when they want to move

I didnâ€™t leave home until I was 27. In a well paid job but found soon as I had enough to get a 3 bed semi Iâ€™ve never had more disposable income because A got the wifeâ€™s income coming in aswell and B not saving to move

Iâ€™d say now at 31 I could justify a membership
		
Click to expand...

Where are you getting this most are? Back this up please.

I could say most are not as I know my mates are not charging their kids. However I'm not niave enough to say this. I accept that some will, some won't. 

My experience was I had vastly more in terms of disposable income when I was 20-30 than I had between 30-40!


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 24, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			You can lease a cheaper option. You don't have to have an iPhone 50 or state of the art tablet on tick either. You don't have to have an Armani suit to look smart, yet a very high percentage of young ones in my place think it makes you a better person!!!

Chose wisely and still be able to afford golf. 

Â£100 a month DD for golf or Â£150+ getting pissed on a Saturday night and feeling like poop for two days after!
		
Click to expand...

A lot of young people just arenâ€™t interesting in golf. 

Most the young lads at work who donâ€™t have familyâ€™s still play football every week and now their starting to feel the strain more and taking longer to recover their thinking of taking up golf instead 

They never were interested in spending a weekend on the course when they could be over the park playing on a sat morning or watching a match on a season ticket 

Not everyone has a fancy car, smart phone or gets drunk every week

And if they do itâ€™s their choice what to do with their money


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 24, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Where are you getting this most are? Back this up please.

I could say most are not as I know my mates are not charging their kids. However I'm not niave enough to say this. I accept that some will, some won't. 

My experience was I had vastly more in terms of disposable income when I was 20-30 than I had between 30-40!
		
Click to expand...

Quite simple every apprentice I worked with paid rent to their parents 

All my friends paid rent to their parents 

My wife paid rent to her parents 
Her mates paid rent to their parents 

Everyoneâ€™s experience is different but the clubs arenâ€™t doing this for the sake of it.. there is obviously research that backs up their decision


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 24, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Quite simple every apprentice I worked with paid rent to their parents

All my friends paid rent to their parents

My wife paid rent to her parents
Her mates paid rent to their parents

Everyoneâ€™s experience is different but the clubs arenâ€™t doing this for the sake of it.. there is obviously research that backs up their decision
		
Click to expand...

I think the clubs do it to entice new people in. I donâ€™t think it has anything to do with affordability. 

In the grand scheme of things. The discount offered is usually around Â£30a month. Which as has been mentioned, could be covered by one less night out a month, or staying one cycle behind on phone upgrades, car etc. 

Whilst I donâ€™t agree that kids have it easy no with no rent etc, I also donâ€™t think theyâ€™re all that hard up either.  Those really struggling wonâ€™t be considering golf as a new hobby, whatever the discount.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 25, 2018)

I love my club and the people at it but next year Iâ€™ll be opting out of a 7 day membership.  They do a flexi option but I need to see what it entities me to, if it doesnâ€™t allow comp entries then itâ€™s a year out. If I play once a week itâ€™s approx Â£28 a round, then comp  fees, swindle fees etc itâ€™s adding up.  Oh the costs of living in London, give me Kent or Sussex and I could find a nice course for half the money.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 25, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think the clubs do it to entice new people in. I donâ€™t think it has anything to do with affordability. 

In the grand scheme of things. The discount offered is usually around Â£30a month. Which as has been mentioned, could be covered by one less night out a month, or staying one cycle behind on phone upgrades, car etc. 

Whilst I donâ€™t agree that kids have it easy no with no rent etc, I also donâ€™t think theyâ€™re all that hard up either.  Those really struggling wonâ€™t be considering golf as a new hobby, whatever the discount.
		
Click to expand...

Also a lot of young people are put off by the impression of golf... canâ€™t wear black socks! Lol


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 25, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Wouldn't say it's clueless at all I know all my older mates don't charge their adult kids a penny, they also get all their food and some even get their washing and ironing done too.

I appreciate not everyone gets free digs but on the same token not everyone pays either!
		
Click to expand...

Ever thought maybe they say they don't get them to pay because they think it sounds good?


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 25, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			Ever thought maybe they say they don't get them to pay because they think it sounds good?
		
Click to expand...

No.

It's because they love and support their children and would rather they had a place they can call home until they are ready to go out and buy or rent. It aids them in saving for a mortgage. It gives them stability. It's what parents do for their kids. 

What's sounds good about helping your children?

Genuinely what a stupid comment.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 25, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			No.

It's because they love and support their children and would rather they had a place they can call home until they are ready to go out and buy or rent. It aids them in saving for a mortgage. It gives them stability. It's what parents do for their kids. 

What's sounds good about helping your children?

Genuinely what a stupid comment.
		
Click to expand...

Because a lot of the parents take the money they take as â€œrentâ€ and save it for their children ... sensible old heads


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 25, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Because a lot of the parents take the money they take as â€œrentâ€ and save it for their children ... sensible old heads
		
Click to expand...

Which is the same as not taking anything!

Anyway we digress.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 25, 2018)

Looks like the winter here is going to be a wash out. redesign of some of the holes starts next week and it looks like we will be down to 12 holes until April.

Nairn Dunbar have offered us all winter membership though so not the end of the world


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 25, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Which is the same as not taking anything!

Anyway we digress.
		
Click to expand...


Well no because the children donâ€™t know this is happening and it gets them used to paying for â€œrentâ€ rather than living for free


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 25, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Well no because the children donâ€™t know this is happening and it gets them used to paying for â€œrentâ€ rather than living for free
		
Click to expand...


Well actually it is except the kids do the saving.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 25, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Well actually it is except the kids do the saving.
		
Click to expand...

Which they do on top of the rent, then the parents surprise them with we saved this for you.. they are used to having money for rent and saving for things rather than oh itâ€™s okay we can save because got no rent


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 25, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Which they do on top of the rent, then the parents surprise them with we saved this for you.. they are used to having money for rent and saving for things rather than oh itâ€™s okay we can save because got no rent
		
Click to expand...


Sure pal.


----------



## Slab (Oct 25, 2018)

Slab said:



			Pensioners, a moderate discount increasing with each year
		
Click to expand...




TheDiablo said:



			Tough to know which line to pick out of that post but then this one jumped out! 

Eh?! 

Discounts for the people that play the course the most? Discounts for people who've more than likely paid off their mortgage? Discounts for people who more than likely don't have dependents in their household? 

*I hope you never get a spot on my committee!!*

Click to expand...


You're right I should have qualified the concept of a pensioner discount further to include length of membership, sorry

But thanks for your kind wishes, I hope your driver snaps this weekend


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 25, 2018)

Human nature now. Everyone wants a deal!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 25, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Also a lot of young people are put off by the impression of golf... canâ€™t wear black socks! Lol
		
Click to expand...

Black socks perfectly acceptable attire at my place.  They may not - for most wearers - make the most sartorially elegant combination with their shoes and shorts - but nothing wrong with black socks.

On membership vfm - a lot of the posts here seem to be focussing on the financial circumstances of individuals and various groups of members.  Frankly someones financial circumstances are none of my business - if I want to join any particular club and decide that I can afford it then that *is *my business.   If the club wishes to attract a certain age group for vitality of the club - an age group perhaps that we struggle to attract and we feel we need to keep the membership demographic healthy - then if putting together an attractive package attracts from that age group and the club finances can afford it - then great.  All for it.

When I am standing on the 1st tee I couldn't give a monkeys what deal or membership my playing companions are on;; what car they drive and holidays they go on, or whether or not they could afford full membership - just none of my business and irrelevant to my enjoyment and playing of the game.

My place was struggling on the finance and membership side a few years back.  We put out some really good deals and got quite a large uptake of late 20s-40yr olds who are now all part and parcel of the club and frankly may have played a major part in keeping things going by preventing huge subs hikes.  And they are mostly still all members.  They might now be still on their deal - they might be on our stepped subs - they might be full members - I do not know and I do not care.


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 25, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			No.

It's because they love and support their children and would rather they had a place they can call home until they are ready to go out and buy or rent. It aids them in saving for a mortgage. It gives them stability. It's what parents do for their kids.

What's sounds good about helping your children?

Genuinely what a stupid comment.
		
Click to expand...

Now you're going from clueless to abusive. You need to think long and hard before posting comments like that. Me paying keep to my parents doesn't mean they don't love and support me or my sister. Again, absolutely clueless.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 25, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			Now you're going from clueless to abusive. You need to think long and hard before posting comments like that. Me paying keep to my parents doesn't mean they don't love and support me or my sister. Again, absolutely clueless.
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to think long and hard before questioning if my mates are doing it as a social status.

I will repeat, a genuinely stupid comment!


----------



## gojrno1 (Oct 25, 2018)

As has been said previously on this thread, I think you need to be playing twice a week at a minimum to get value for money from your membership.
I didn't re-join my club this year as we had our 2nd child in March plus I was on the final year of my degree course, so I would've struggled to play once a month to be honset, which would've been a complete waste of money.
I think it's difficult especially if you have a young family and you work full-time, to be able to commit to playing regularly as the weekends are used to spend time with the family.
Hope to re-join my club next year though, degree is finished and I'm hoping to balance family time with golf time.


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 25, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I think you need to think long and hard before questioning if my mates are doing it as a social status.

I will repeat, a genuinely stupid comment!
		
Click to expand...

Not really, he's implied that a large number of people pay keep to their parents because their parents don't love them. Hardly me being stupid if it's something someone else has said is it?


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 25, 2018)

With the politest respect, I believe the exchange of views became destructive from the time you posted this 


Oldham92 said:



			Ever thought maybe they say they don't get them to pay because they think it sounds good?
		
Click to expand...

I think you have then gone on to construe implications that simply aren't there.

It's a silly argument anyway; anyone who would wish to place a bet against the premise that "some parents don't charge their children to stay living at home, and some do" should contact me with the amount they wish to wager!

You make a good point in that not all youngsters wish to play golf; completely agree. Not sure that the lure of football as an alternative is the be all and end all, but clearly it is/was for someone, at some point.

As to why clubs offer intermediate fee structures, this varies. Fundamentally they got introduced decades ago (or earlier) when demographics and economics were very different. The expectation was that those in that category were not only continuing their education but were expected to both live in the same area that they had grown up and be a life long member of the club. From that beginning they have been tried and expanded on to today's position where they are more of a marketing strategy to gain members that might otherwise go elsewhere - which is why they have expanded in their scope so significantly on the one hand, and are never really tested from any profitability perspective beyond their marginal contribution to an open membership situation.

But this is all getting further, and further, from the original premise


----------



## dronfield (Oct 25, 2018)

It is very difficult to assess golf club membership value purely in pounds - as has been said, unless you play at least twice a week, then it will probably always financially be cheaper to pay n play.
Last year after being golf club members for over 20 years, me and a mate decided we werent getting full value so left our respective clubs and joined a quasi municipal which we used as our main club under a 24 rounds membership scheme, and played a further 10 rounds at other local clubs.
Whilst this worked out cheaper for 34 rounds moneywise, we missed the golf club feel ie, playing in a regular fiddle, everyone having a post round drink, using the practice facilities, social side etc etc.
As a result we have joined a local golf club as full members for next year & are looking forward to making full use of the club facilities.
Interestingly, despite all clubs advertising for new members, out of all the courses we played as visitors this year, not one asked us for any feedback or if we would be interested in joining them!
Rich


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 25, 2018)

gojrno1 said:



			As has been said previously on this thread,* I think you need to be playing twice a week at a minimum *to get value for money from your membership.
I didn't re-join my club this year as we had our 2nd child in March plus I was on the final year of my degree course, so I would've struggled to play once a month to be honset, which would've been a complete waste of money.
I think it's difficult especially if you have a young family and you work full-time, to be able to commit to playing regularly as the weekends are used to spend time with the family.
Hope to re-join my club next year though, degree is finished and I'm hoping to balance family time with golf time.
		
Click to expand...

I hope that degree is not in mathematics or finance...


----------



## gojrno1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			I hope that degree is not in mathematics or finance... 

Click to expand...

No, it was civil engineering!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2018)

Hypothetical question. You have the course set up and you somehow get to take over your club and run it. How do you run it and what do you do to a) keep the existing membership happy, b) entice new members and perhaps more importantly c) balance the books?


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hypothetical question. You have the course set up and you somehow get to take over your club and run it. How do you run it and what do you do to a) keep the existing membership happy, b) entice new members and perhaps more importantly c) balance the books?
		
Click to expand...

Double the subs


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hypothetical question. You have the course set up and you somehow get to take over your club and run it. How do you run it and what do you do to a) keep the existing membership happy, b) entice new members and perhaps more importantly c) balance the books?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on who actually owns it.
If it's owned by the members you set out a plan, get it agreed by the members and manage to it...
If it's owned externally you establish the parameters for success and plan in order to deliver to them
Balancing the books is rarely the be all and end all for any single year


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 27, 2018)

duncan mackie said:



			Depends on who actually owns it.
If it's owned by the members you set out a plan, get it agreed by the members and manage to it...
If it's owned externally you establish the parameters for success and plan in order to deliver to them
Balancing the books is rarely the be all and end all for any single year
		
Click to expand...

Double the subs!


----------



## Dannyc (Oct 28, 2018)

Iâ€™m a full member and itâ€™s well worth every penny of the 800 odd quid I pay itâ€™s not just the golf itâ€™s also the social side summer nights few holes couple of pints nothing better itâ€™s got a great set of lads who when there is no club comp on we play fivers in tee off anytime during the day and a simple whatapp group for putting cards on with cash left in the bar Saturday and Sunday winter leagues run every year bar lads knockouts arranged beteeen ourselves wolstanton golf club in stoke on Trent not the best layout but brilliant local club


----------



## Val (Oct 28, 2018)

Dropping fees with a falling membership and rising costs is a recipe for closure. There is no guarantee dropping fees will attract members.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 29, 2018)

Val said:



			Dropping fees with a falling membership and rising costs is a recipe for closure. There is no guarantee dropping fees will attract members.
		
Click to expand...

Membership is falling due to the cost of it increasing. For me, I'd take that risk of of say dropping a Â£800 to Â£600 and abolishing the staggered fees. But, I'd also offer free junior (under 11) membership. There can't be much finer a feeling then playing golf with your son or daughter.


----------



## IanM (Oct 29, 2018)

Or maybe people are doing other stuff?

Course near here closed 18 months ago..owners were taking too much cash out of the business and letting quality slide.. so they started losing members becuase the course wasnt up to standard so folk went elsewhere.  Sunday green fee was Â£15......I would have paid Â£30 if they got the condition right!  Courses have fixed costs that have to be met regardless.... so you can cut fees all you like, but if total revenue falls, pop!!


----------



## User 99 (Oct 29, 2018)

Val said:



			Dropping fees with a falling membership and rising costs is a recipe for closure. There is no guarantee dropping fees will attract members.
		
Click to expand...

My club increased their fees by Â£50 the year before I joined and lost 75 members, they subsequently reduced their fees back by Â£55 pounds and gained 170 members, not all of the full category though I may add.


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 29, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Membership is falling due to the cost of it increasing. For me, I'd take that risk of of say dropping a Â£800 to Â£600 and abolishing the staggered fees. But, I'd also offer free junior (under 11) membership. There can't be much finer a feeling then playing golf with your son or daughter.
		
Click to expand...

All Members school age children have full free membership in the same category as their parents at our club (the only thing payable is the county union fees)

By full I mean once they have a CONGU handicap they are welcome in all competitions.


----------



## Val (Oct 30, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Membership is falling due to the cost of it increasing. For me, I'd take that risk of of say dropping a Â£800 to Â£600 and abolishing the staggered fees. But, I'd also offer free junior (under 11) membership. There can't be much finer a feeling then playing golf with your son or daughter.
		
Click to expand...

Its a helluva risk to take and budget for with no guarantee of anything. Drop Â£200 for lets say 500 members for round figures is a Â£100k deficit which would mean over 166 new members needing found just to stand still. 

Crazy thinking


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2018)

Val said:



			Its a helluva risk to take and budget for with no guarantee of anything. Drop Â£200 for lets say 500 members for round figures is a Â£100k deficit which would mean over 166 new members needing found just to stand still.

Crazy thinking
		
Click to expand...

Put into those numbers you're right and the club would definitely need a plan B to cover the short fall if they don't get the numbers in. 166 new members is a lot of new members to find in a pretty small catchment area no doubt with other clubs competing to the same transient golfers


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 31, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Put into those numbers you're right and the club would definitely need a plan B to cover the short fall if they don't get the numbers in. 166 new members is a lot of new members to find in a pretty small catchment area no doubt with other clubs competing to the same transient golfers
		
Click to expand...

Admittedly it's a gamble. Maybe not so severe then, and I'm using (some) local prices to me. Full members at 350. Then maybe a drop down to Â£680. The thing is to find the tipping point for fee to lure golfers back in to full membership.


----------

